# Nurse Larry Group Grow.



## Rosebud

Good morning!

While at another site I shared some of my Nurse Larry seeds with some peeps.  I hope to see them post up some notes and pictures of the grow.

For those that don't know, i had a clone only Medicine Woman plant for many (5) years.  It was pooping out a little or i was getting too used to it at the same time I had popped Larry og  seeds and got all males.  I am not a breeder, but i did get those two together and made a beautiful cross. 

Medicine woman was the first plant that after smoking felt relaxed shoulders and muscles letting go... I thought, holy S, there might be something to this  medical marijuana stuff.

Then a nice guy at another site found this infor for me.


"i contacted the original producer of the strain though oregon norml and he said it was a cross between purple erkel and dynomitexed with medicine man, was developed for his wife who has fibro, won big at the oregon norml awards. so im stoked "


"Unknown or Legendary - Medicine Woman
Strain from eastern Oregon grower Dave Verstoppen.
extreme high thc levels..."

2011 2nd place winner @ Oregon Cannabis Awards 

"The potency levels for THC, CBD and CBN for all of the anonymously-numbered strains were on display all day for visitors to inspect. When the strain identities were revealed, Verstoppen's 2nd place Medicine Woman came out on top with the highest THC content at 23.9 percent, and Lloyd Kern's William's Wonder recorded the highest CBD level at 1.06 percent.

So lets check out the Nurse Larrys and see what happens, shall we?

thanks to all who grow it and thanks to all who are interested.....Great smoke!
______


----------



## Grower13

:48::vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks G!


----------



## Locked

Cool, can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## 7greeneyes

hope everyone finds gold in them there beans.

Greenest of mojo everybody


----------



## ShOrTbUs

popped 4 beans, then i accidentally killed them. so i popped the rest(10). confirmed 100% germ rate. currently awaiting transplant into medium. i'll post pics when i have something worth showing.

mojo to all who are growing this wonderful cross.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Shortbus.... I will join you and pop some for my own self...  Glad you are here.


----------



## bwanabud

ShOrTbUs said:


> popped 4 beans, then i accidentally killed them. so i popped the rest(10). confirmed 100% germ rate. currently awaiting transplant into medium. i'll post pics when i have something worth showing.
> 
> mojo to all who are growing this wonderful cross.



Good luck on the grow :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank You Bwana.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Where is 4U on this matter?? 

(Rollseyes)

 Rose im HAPPY you spread the love.

thanks for helping our cause. Green mojo to ALL parties involved.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have 2 that had pistils when I got home from sis's yesterday.  The smallest plant has yet to show.  They are smaller plants--I had a bout with spider mites during veg and I put them into 12/12 before they were sexed.  However they are nice and bushy and the flowering room is not overly crowded, so am hopeful of a nice harvest.  I'll post up a pic later--picture is on the laptop and I am on my desktop.


----------



## Rosebud

I dropped three seeds today to play with you guys.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here are the 2 Nurse Larry gals.  They actually have good color--the HPS makes them look a little pale. 

View attachment 018.JPG


View attachment 019.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Nice, that is great THG.... Thank you. never saw a Nurse larry in water before... very cool.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

babies are looking good 

View attachment 20140318_143424 (1).jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yay Shortbus.... green baby mojo!  Glad you are here.


----------



## 7greeneyes

everyone's doing real well with this cross. gj peeps. rock :headbang: those Nurse Larry


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Goddess, the girls look a little like they are a bit Mag deficient. Or is that from the bout with the mites? I see a little edge deformity and discoloration on the lower and middle leaves. I feed a little cal/mag from beginning to end in mine to prevent Mag/def during veg, but I also grow in coco which sucks up those 2 nutes.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

coming along nicely 

View attachment 20140324_033815 (1).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks Hush, you could be right about the Cal-Mag.  I didn't start it until flowering, but I think it could have used a bit while still in veg.  And yes, the mites always take a toll.  

My third plant which is substantially smaller has also turned out to be a girl.  So, I got 3 out of 3 girls.  I guess that helps make up for the times I get 5 out of 5 males.  

Shortbus, are those all Nurse Larrys?


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF2321.JPG
Here is my nurse larry babies... nice female ration THG... bout time.

i am so excited to see this grow...thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Are those Larry babies or Nurse Larry babies?

I am running the F2s I made.  I notice that the leaves are nice and wide--more like an indica.  I am wondering if this denotes more of the Medicine Woman side, as Larry OG is 60% sativa and has skinnier leaves.


----------



## Rosebud

Those are nurse larrys, i had to keep up with you guys.  MW was a true hybrid too.  I haven't tried your f2's yet. Isn't this the funnest when we all grow out the same stuff?


----------



## drfting07

Here are my three Nurse Larry's. Today is week 3, 21 days. These are going into "one gallon" .66 gallon nursery pots as soon as im done posting.

Notice the alternating nodes in the on picture. Its begging to show, i believe female. 

Loving how these respond to topping. Will top again in a week or two. 

View attachment Tent 018.jpg


View attachment Tent 019.jpg


View attachment Tent 020.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh drft, they are beautiful!!! Thanks so much for posting those cute little girls.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks Hush, you could be right about the Cal-Mag.  I didn't start it until flowering, but I think it could have used a bit while still in veg.  And yes, the mites always take a toll.
> 
> My third plant which is substantially smaller has also turned out to be a girl.  So, I got 3 out of 3 girls.  I guess that helps make up for the times I get 5 out of 5 males.
> 
> Shortbus, are those all Nurse Larrys?




all of the babies are nurse larry. the 2 biggest are cindy99, and the ugly duckling
one is a clone of the SL that is re-vegging

cindy99... 

View attachment 20140324_033730 (1).jpg


View attachment 20140324_033735 (1).jpg


----------



## Grower13

Now I got the red solo cup song stuck in my head.

looking good.......... green mojo

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

How's are your doing G?


----------



## meetmrfist2

what up folks I guess I am one of the lucky to give these beans a try thx mom,I have 3 nurse larry and 3 larry og all of them are doing great,all came up within 3 days,these will be grown under led lighting so we will see,this will be my 2nd grow under led lights and Ill tell you I am really impressed so far.....I will post some pics when they are bigger as they are just little gals now.....


----------



## Rosebud

What kind of LED's did you get and how big is your space? I am very curious.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I sure am happy with the bushiness of my Nurse Larrys.  Larry OG is know to grow rather tall and leggy, so I am thinking that these maybe have more of the Medicine Woman traits.  

Meetmrfist2, nice to see you!  Glad you will be joining us.


----------



## Rosebud

Medicine woman had great structure... I know i am prejudice, but i think she really improves Larry. But that is what we will find out in this group grow..I am excited. Thanks you all.
Here are a couple of pic's of medicine woman right before harvest a few years ago...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54004&page=23


i can't seem to find the pictures in this thread to re post... weird...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud, my Nurse Larrys are looking a lot like your Medicine Woman.  I will try and get some pics up.  I use my laptop to post pics up.  I just hate Windows 8 so much--I can never get it to do what I want it to.  I have trouble with pics on it.


----------



## Rosebud

That is awesome.... wouldn't it be cool if i could get her back...a new and improved version?? I am tickled that is what you are seeing. Are those your F2?


----------



## meetmrfist2

cool group grow here.....Rosey I scored 2 used lights on the local craigslist one is a advanced led 200,11 band.....suppose to cover a 4x3 area the other one is a older 9 band bigdog light that is to cover 3x3 I have them side by side and my  grow space is about 4x5 so I have plenty of light,been rotating plants every 3or 4 hours.....Im still trying to dial these lights in,noticing that if they are too close the upper leaves will look like they have bleach spots,and if they are too far away they will stretch.....Im liking my light bill though,cut it to under half of what it has been under t5 and hps for real.....the initial cost sucks but Im liking the results....I am noticing my Nurse Larry babies leaves are much broader than the L og....will take some pics in the future when they are worth lookin at.....they are just little big girls now.....:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Mr fist....thank you for telling me. I would really like to invest in some but keep waiting for the price to go down....And i have no clue what i would get. My grow shop keeps telling me to wait..But i am seeing some nice product come out of using led's.... 

So glad you are here mrfist....Rock it out tonight...if you have a gig....


----------



## meetmrfist2

I wish we were giging tonite,not....we are in the studio doing some recordings and putting demo together for our promo pack...great bunch of musicians so it is all good,I'd rather be making some coin with a gig.....as far as led lighting Big Dog is the best I have seen,they have really done their research on light spectrums,alot of companies are busy as we speak dialing in the  led technology and Im sure the prices will come down....on our local craigslist there is 5 different ads for peeps selling their hps systems......all for under a 150......go figure....advanced led is another good brand from what I have seen.


----------



## drfting07

Two Females out of Three. Still one unknown. 

Two very different Pheno's. I believe i have both a Larry Pheno and a Medicine Woman Pheno.

These are 5 weeks today. 

View attachment Tent 015.jpg


View attachment Tent 016.jpg


View attachment Tent 017.jpg


View attachment Tent 018.jpg


View attachment Tent 019.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wow you sure do, I have not seen that. The stretchy one is Larry is my guess. Can't wait to watch these grow. Thank you a bunch for posting pics... I am having fun with this...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Looking good drfting.

Rosebud, yes, these are the F2s.  

One of my plants has one bud that is really hairy--it is just like a little semi-circle of hairs.  I don't know if it will continue this way or not.  I will try and get a pic of it when the lights are on tomorrow.  All 3 of mine are quite short and bushy.  I have 2 Larry OG x GSC that are stretching, but the Nurse Larrys are incredibly bushy and seem to be taking after Medicine Woman.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

these are my 6 fastest growers of the 10. i'll post pics of the remaining 4 when they get transplanted into 1gal.

:48: 

View attachment 20140405_201311.jpg


View attachment 20140405_202031.jpg


View attachment 20140405_201959.jpg


View attachment 20140405_201914.jpg


View attachment 20140405_202138.jpg


View attachment 20140405_201802.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Nice shortbus.  They do not look anything like mine however.  Mine are so short, squat and bushy that you cannot even see any stem on the plants.  I really know nothing about genetics, but it seems like the F1 seeds are giving us more phenl variations than I have personally found in the F2s so far.  My plants are not as pretty as yours though shortbus.  I let mine grow into the lights and I am having a little trouble dialing in the nutes--pH seems right, but they are not really liking 5.8.  I might try and drop it some.  Someone mentioned they thought I had a little cal-mag deficiency going on, too. 

The lights are on,  I'll snap some pics.  It is fun to compare the difference in their growth.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here are some pics.  The 2 larger ones are 24" and the smaller one is 18".  They have been in 12/12 4 weeks. 

View attachment 001.JPG


View attachment 002.JPG


View attachment 003.JPG


View attachment 007.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Wow this is the most fun ever!  Thg, your looks like Medicine woman...wow. That is so awesome. I think they look great in hydro.

Shortbus, looking good... really good. Looks like you may have 2 phenos?  

Drft, namer of nurse larry,  I am so tickled you are growing these... Thanks for posting. I appreciate all you guys growing this great girl.


----------



## meetmrfist2

everyones green is lookin good,I have no pics but all 6 of mine are rocking it ,the Larry og seems to like to stretch alot more than the nl,all of mine have not seen dark yet 24-7 under leds and are on their 5th week,healthy and green,all between 14 and 18 inches alot of vegin going on not as bushy as HG's,will try to post some pics soon,this is so cool all these peeps doing the same grow....I have yet to see any sexing yet been lookin real hard,so far they are acting like ladies.....good looking and sexy.....:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

can't wait to see pic's of Nurse Larry under LED's.... awesomeness meetmrfist...So happy. I would recommend topping as that Larry is just silly with all that height.

This is so fun....Thanks Mr (son) for posting. Big hugs.


----------



## BenfukD

very nice plants.  How does someone get involved with a group grow?  Looks like fun.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

I can only imagen how that grows. . I did Larry of once before and loved it.. Imma be checking in on y'all. . Everyone's plants are looking nice.. JusBlaze


----------



## drfting07

Well its Ladies Luck i suppose. Out of the three seeds i dropped of Nurse Larry i have three females. Ill have to take pics


----------



## Rosebud

I am getting all females in my closet with everything this spring...i don't get it...The year of the woman maybe!!!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes

Definitely female mojo goin on :aok:


----------



## lyfespan

those are some lovely girls, guys


----------



## drfting07

My three Nurse Larry Females, 7 weeks from seed 

View attachment Tent 001.jpg


View attachment Tent 002.jpg


View attachment Tent 003.jpg


View attachment Tent 004.jpg


View attachment Tent 005.jpg


View attachment Tent 006.jpg


View attachment Tent 013.jpg


View attachment Tent 014.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Drft, i was thinking about you this morning.. I am glad you posted. Thank you. Yours are looking just like Nurse Larry. Beautifully done, you are good.  How many times have you pinched or topped? You are going to have lots of colas looks like. that is how i like um....

DRFT named Nurse Larry, for any of you that didn't know!


----------



## drfting07

hey rose! 

Ive topped twice. Topping one more time before they go out then letting them go and see from there.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

4 days into flower for all but 1. the smaller one suffered a pretty serous injury early on, but she's doing nicely, and still vegging. 

View attachment 20140420_014405 (1).jpg


View attachment 20140420_014929 (1).jpg


View attachment 20140420_015214 (1).jpg


View attachment 20140420_015634 (1).jpg


View attachment 20140420_020152.000.jpg


View attachment 20140420_020416 (1).jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks for posting Shortbus, did you not top yours? they look pretty happy. Flowering mojo to you..


----------



## ShOrTbUs

nahh no topping for me. just lettin em grow


----------



## meetmrfist2

what up folks ,6 out of 6 females 3 log and 3 nl, flipped all 12/12 and still rockin.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I put 6 NL and 5 LOG in rapid rooters.  They all sprouted.  Yesterday morning when I went to transplant them to solo cups, I dropped the tray.  I didn't loose any of the seedlings, but they got all mixed up and now I don't know what is NL and what is LOG.  I have yet to get a female LOG, but all my males have been tall and more sativa like.  All my NL have been short and stout.  However, I know that is not always the case.....


----------



## Rosebud

OH no... you will surely know the difference in these two strains when they grow... Bummer though. Really a bummer, but a new challenge for sure, you are up to the challenge. You are goddess.


----------



## meetmrfist2

2 of my nurse larrys decided they were males......sux....gonna pop some more beans and hope for some ladies.....


----------



## Rosebud

Bummer son..... I know you got some girls in there...keep trying.  After i was bragging about all girls... I had all boys on another grow...shoot.


----------



## meetmrfist2

its all good my room looked like it was so crowded.it sucks that 2 of the nl were males one of the larry og has me wondering should know by the next few days for sure 4 days now 12/12......hope all is well with everybody,loving the weather here on the east coast,spring has finally landed ....
:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

GOOD morning BHC!!!!

The good news... it isn't raining

The bad news, almost out of satori.  OH OH.

MR FIst..... How are you??How's the band?  I know you rock...lol


----------



## drfting07

Rose, stoned yet? Wrong thread :rofl:

:heart:


----------



## 7greeneyes

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I wondered where my BHC post went... Should I step away from the satori?


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha

So am I welcome to join the party? :ciao:

whoa!!! Sorry for the big pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Of course you are welcome Ston-...so glad to see you here!

Wait, where am I?


----------



## Grower13

nice cups ston.........lol

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

They'll only be in them for a short while before their 30 gallon totes


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, won't that be something...I had her in 10 gallon pots last year....I can't wait to watch Ston!!!!!! And G13 is right, nice cups.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have 6 NLs and 5 LOGs in solo cups myself.  Can't remember when I germinated them, but they are about 3" tall and on their 3rd and 4th leaf sets.  Even at this early age, I can see differences in the leaves (I got these all mixed up when I dropped the tray when they were little tiny).  I have had about 50/50 with my Nurse Larry, but I have yet to get a Larry OG female after 3 attempts.  So, I am keeping my fingers crossed.  These are in soil and sitting under the small T5.  I have been happy that I have not gotten wild phenol swings with the Nurse Larry--all of mine so far have been nice shorter more compact plants with indica type structure and leaves.


----------



## Rosebud

And those are your F2's right THG....that is awesome... I need to pop some of those.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes, my F2s have been very stable.  I have a friend who grows it and loves it (he has a hip full of buckshot).  He has a small space and his are pretty much the same--shorter bushier, big nice cola.


----------



## Rosebud

Isn't that weird and wonderful?  We had beginners luck with NL I think... So glad you made more seeds...you are a good girl!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rose, you made such a wonderful cross, I couldn't take a chance on it getting away.  My poor NLs in flowering have taken a beating and they look it.  I think that because of the reveg that they will go a little longer than 9 weeks, which is 2 weeks off.  My babies in dirt are looking just wonderful though.  I have a lot of Larry stuff going--3 NLs, 2 Larry x GSC (which I guess they are calling BSC--Boy Scout Cookie) in flower, and 6 NL and 5 LOG that are barely bigger than seedlings.  The flowering girls smell real nice.

Ston-loc, are those going outside?


----------



## meetmrfist2

what up folks,been super busy,sorry I hvent been on in a few,hope everyones grow is kickin.....my 3 are doing great ,ended up with 2 female LOGs and 1 NL,tryig for the first time to clone and I got 2 off the nl that are lookin rough but better than they did yesterday......we will see....been gigging about every night for the last 3 weeks,awesome crowds here at the beach,plenty of work for us right now,bike week is coming up also......busy busy busy.....:clap:


----------



## Rosebud

Mrfist, you are busy having fun.  awesome.  I hear Larry og's are really hard to clone.  The NL take a while but they will clone eventually. 

Glad your here.

Ston-30 gallon totes...holy cow!


----------



## ston-loc

First two have yet to pop their heads up. I always sow straight into dirt, but just decided to put the other 3 seeds into a wet paper towel. See if I can get these babies going. Hoping these werent damaged in transit


----------



## ShOrTbUs

nurse larry's are the 2 tall ones on the left, and the one in the rear center. i'll post up solo photo's under natural light sometime tonight 

View attachment group.hps.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

looking nice!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs

sry no natural light photo's, the taller ones are becoming a pita to move in and out of the space. 

View attachment nl.1.jpg


View attachment nl.4.jpg


View attachment nl.5.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here is the Nurse Larry I taking down.  It is right at 9 weeks.   I have had to revise my belief that the "fem" Blue Thai that was all male did not drop pollen.  I am running into some seeds.  Hate seeds.  She is not real pretty, but the buds are nice and tight. 

View attachment 5-11-14 005.JPG


----------



## MR1

It will look good in the jars THG. Are you going to try out any of those seeds?


----------



## MR1

THG ,I missed the from fem seed part.


----------



## Rosebud

Short bus, i have never seen that tall stretchy pheno. She looks all Larry to me. No medicine woman in there...lol

THG, that is not looking like your plants normally do.... Poor kid...and seeded? Crap.  

Mr1 I think what she met is the fem seed she planted was a he and  he spilled pollen.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

MR1 said:


> It will look good in the jars THG. Are you going to try out any of those seeds?


 
 Yeah, Rosebud is right.  I had a Dinafem Blue Thai "fem" that was all boy--not a single white hair anywhere.  I had it in the back and didn't pay much attention to it....it was a "fem" after all by a reputable company.  I think that those seeds are going into the trash.  Fortunately, the clone I have vegging and the seed plants are looking nice and healthy.  I will be trying to get the plants in hydro in flowering as soon as I can to get the hydro done with--it will be hot by the time they are done.


----------



## MR1

Yes, it is starting to warm up here to (Manitoba, Canada)


----------



## Rosebud

I put this little girl in the ground. My first plant in the ground ever. I hope to lst the heck out of her. View attachment DSCF2479.JPG


View attachment DSCF2480.JPG
  Oh no, there is dirt on her...must get that off.


----------



## drfting07

Nice rose!!!!

How was that soil to dig in? Pain in the butt i bet.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Drft.... I should have shown you the pile of rocks mr rb got out of that hole.  But she doesn't even look like she knows she was transplanted.... I have high hopes...pun intended. Thanks for stopping in Drft. how are your girls...i need to go check.


----------



## drfting07

No updates yet. They are growing. Just got them outdoors today. Need to upload pics tomorrow.


----------



## ston-loc

Looks good Rose! Glad to see you're giving the great outdoors another shot :fly:


----------



## ston-loc

Really weird this little one was stunted for some reason. Popped its head out of soil on the eighth, grew its first real set of leaves and just stopped. It has stayed green and alive, so I just gave it a chance to recover. Got home today to the first sign of new growth. Second set of leaves 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

sweet baby.


----------



## ston-loc

Got home to two of the new beans popped up. Stoked. These are getting a late start to go outside. The others will be going out on the first full time. These two are going to stay under the T5's for a while.


----------



## Rosebud

Oh good,  I am happy for ya.


----------



## meetmrfist2

what up, Rosey my girls are at 43 days in,lookin awesome and the smell is getting pretty dank like I kike it....how long have you been runnin under 12/12,I usually go to 60plus days till my trichs are 5050 amber cloudy,Im figuring  3 more weeks and they be ready:headbang2:hope everyone plants are green and healthy.....peace


----------



## Rosebud

I like to let nurse larry go till she is at least 30 amber. She is a nice nighttime smoke for me.  Do you have a pic of your girls?  Glad to see you here mr fist.


----------



## 8planets8

Ino this has nothing to don with this but can i put live nightcrawlers into my growin tub?  im perplexed i think in my mine it would be good for nutrients **** and stuff but would they eat my plants????????????????????  Thank you i need help im confused i guess i would also get worm castings??????? not sure what to do?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyones help would be greatly apreatede


----------



## Rosebud

8, please ask your questions in the forum under indoor growing.. 

I wouldn't put worms in my plants...ick, but they do like a worm tea every now and then.


----------



## 8planets8

INthe first picture it shows a small plant in a cup i did not do that mine was just alittle bit bigger in rockwool cubes in a tray and i skipped the cups and transplanted them into my giant tub they grew about another 2 inches everyday i see growth but slow did i make a bo bo they seem to like where they are they are in a tent with plenty of ventalalation plus small fan blowing on them for movement plus i got this idea should i put live night crawlers into the tub with my girls??? i mixed up big time alreadt 2 died so i got 1 frankenstein and 2 healthy indicktas also if i remember correctly should i water when the lights are off?????? not sure but i lost all my notes??? help??????????


----------



## 8planets8

NIce plants boy i love that dark green nurse larry very prtty great grow,someday i hope to come to those conclusions nice real nice ice. thanks guys you all have a great knledge of genitics.


----------



## BenfukD

8planets8 said:


> Ino this has nothing to don with this but can i put live nightcrawlers into my growin tub?  im perplexed i think in my mine it would be good for nutrients **** and stuff but would they eat my plants????????????????????  Thank you i need help im confused i guess i would also get worm castings??????? not sure what to do?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyones help would be greatly apreatede





Those wont help you.  you need red worms.  I put them in my mix just for the poo.  who ever says they are not good has never tried and or isn't an organic grower


----------



## 8planets8

i love that dwc set up so neatly in rows metickaless.  8


----------



## BenfukD

Rosebud said:


> I put this little girl in the ground. My first plant in the ground ever. I hope to lst the heck out of her. View attachment 213931
> 
> 
> View attachment 213932
> Oh no, there is dirt on her...must get that off.





Looks like you need to get the bugs off her more than dirt


Ben


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

cutie pie babys Ston- Thanks for posting.


----------



## ston-loc

The largest of the three is the runt that was struggling. Doing good now Rose


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have one NL that I just put into 12/12 on May 30th and the 11 NL and Larry OG still in solo cups that I mixed up.  I am hoping that as time goes by I will be able to tell which is which.  They seem to be real hungry.  I am feeding them Roots organic Buddha grow, but am getting some yellowing of the leaves and they just look hungry.  I will post up some pics when I transplant them into larger containers.

Ston-loc, your plants look so nice and green and happy!


----------



## Rosebud

Can you top dress with some biotone?

I bet you will know which is which. Larry is taller. Not as cute as Nurse Larry, in my humble opinion.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks THG


----------



## 8planets8

Very nice plants good effort. 8


----------



## drfting07

looks like everyone is rockin it. Ill post pics soon. 

One Nurse Larry is in bloom, hasnt stopped since ive seen her. She was left in a pot to see if she will reveg before transplanting. Not sure what to think. Everyone else is happy and vegging big time.


----------



## Rosebud

My nurse larry outside is coming alive this week. Warmer weather or she like the stuff i planted her in or maybe both. I love this plant. We are still smoking her from last summer and the rso is made from her. She is a nice lady.


----------



## ston-loc

Transplanted my three into gallon pots today. The one that was stunted, and now has taken off has crazy tight internodal spacing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am going to try and get mine transplanted today or tomorrow, but I have a whole lot going on right now.  I might go right to 3 gal pots.  And then when I figure out which are NLs and which are Larry Larrys, I will probably put any Larry females I get into a 5 gal bag as they get a lot larger than the NLs.  However, this is just what I have heard, since I have had 10 straight Larry OG males, I have yet to finish one out.  In the meantime, I did top dress with Bio-Tone.


----------



## Rosebud

Let me know if it works THG... I love that we are doing this group grow, thank you guys.


----------



## drfting07

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=881974&postcount=20


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## 8planets8

Super plant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ston-loc

Three Nurse Larry's are in their final pots. Two younger ones in 5 gallon pots. Other in 30 gallon tote. :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well I finally got my camera back. Here is nurse Larry. View attachment DSCF3006.JPG


View attachment DSCF3008.jpg


View attachment DSCF3010.jpg


----------



## drfting07

I like the cage rose. Is this to lst? looks to be working nicely.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know what i am doing Drft....lol, i tucked everything under..so yes, i guess lst, my goal was to keep her short.  Here she is this morning. I wonder when she will start bloom.  Looks like soon. I hope. This other little girl is called Matriarch and I think she is so cute i had to take her pic. View attachment DSCF3051.jpg


View attachment DSCF3052.jpg


View attachment DSCF3053.jpg


View attachment DSCF3041.jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2

howdy folks,all the green is looking awesome.....I finally took down my 3 plants at 63 days,1 nurse Larry and 2 Larry ogs,nice smoke thx Rosey, the nl is awesome got like 2 plus oz off of each plant,my jars are full for the first time in awhile.....I love the nl,awesome buzz.....this go round I am doing all Nurse Larry I have 4 babies lookin right....life is good right now all around.....peace


----------



## Rosebud

This makes me very happy.  Glad you got some jars full. I am really tickled you like the Nurse Larry as much as i do.


----------



## ston-loc

Really excited on these Rose. All lst'd. The big one is damnear flat on the medium 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I gotta say mine is just beautiful right now, well it is dark right now, couldn't sleep so got up to smoke a joint of our nurse larry. I am so happy that Mrfist, my son, likes the nurse so well. That is very very cool. I just think she is flat out good medicine but some say it is too strong, the person i live with for one.  Happy girl here!

Ston-, i can't wait to see you rock this plant! You do great things in those tubs of yours.... PS, you might think about doing a preventive rosemary oil, the SNS for the caterpillars you had...what do you think? I don't know if it would work or not.


----------



## 8planets8

i like those tubs rose that is what i used in my mir grow delema oh well there is only 5 more months to go and if you noticed as you get older for some reason time goes by much more quickly,it will be dec befor i no it i going threww withdrawls right now looking at all of your guys growsv and poor me i'm in a bind lol 888 i cant wait yestyerday i almost started again but i nio i will be busted its not worth it in my siuation


----------



## Rosebud

You can do the 5 months 8, I know ya can.


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah Rose, going  to do some preventative tteatments. What I've found with the caterpillars, they'll still eat BC treated plants and die. Still causing damage. Maybe the Sns stuff will work better. Gonna get a fly zapper and or it eliminates the moths before they lay the eggs in the forming buds. Not sure but it's an idea.


----------



## Rosebud

I need some education.. The moth lays the eggs in your flowers...Does she eat the plant too Or just do a drive by and drop some eggs?  then the eggs hatch and out comes ferociously hungry caterpillars? I wonder if they would like the taste of the rosemary. Maybe we should call SNS and see what they would suggest.  I will ask someone that knows more about that then me and get back to you..... lets kill those bastards!


----------



## ston-loc

To my knowledge, the moths lay eggs on the forming buds. The buds continue to grow and form around them. By the time they hatch, they eat their way out, destroying the top of the bud. Most the time the first sign is the dying off bud. Then you have to dig around to find the little bastard chomping away. I've sprayed with BC, "safer", forget the long spelling. It's for caterpillars, and is safe to use through flower. It works in the fact that it kills the caterpillars, but they still hatch, eat, and destroy the bud tops before dying. 
My thought is that if I could lower the number of moths laying eggs, possibly help... ?? Just an idea. Nothing worse than lightly touching the top of a cola and having the entire beautiful top fall right off.


----------



## Rosebud

Hanging  blue or yellow sticky catchers in each plant might help some. They are cheap and organic.  I have asked a person but he hasn't got back to me yet on what sns would say. I called the company SNS but closed til Monday. Do you have a lot of birds? seems they would be a natural predator.


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah, lots of birds and fruit trees. Have hung sticky papers before too. Hasnt seemed to get rid of them. I think the routine of daily checks and losing some tops is just what it is unless I find a more effective way to get rid of the moths from laying eggs to begin with.


----------



## Rosebud

I hope you can slow them down this years Ston~

Took some update pic's of my nurse larry, do you think she is just barely starting to bloom or is that just wishful thinking on my part?
View attachment DSCF3075.jpg


View attachment DSCF3077.jpg


View attachment DSCF3078.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great! Still got a ways though. Soonest I've ever had one actually start to flower was end of July. Think you still have a little ways Rose


----------



## Rosebud

Good to know stone.... I thought i had wishful eyes when looking at them. I expect great things out of this plant (meaning a pound for RSO)...WOO HOO, thank you Ston~


----------



## ston-loc

Got home from work today to find the NL in the 30 gallon tote and one in the 5gal pots throwing pistils! Two more confirmed girls in the yard


----------



## MR1

Really great looking plants, I could only wish my outdoor plants were that nice.


----------



## ston-loc

:48: The two females 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well, arent those the cutest things ever Ston~.  Here is my girl this morning.. seems to be sneering at the heat... she is in a shady part of the yard which is good for heat but bad for stretching.  View attachment DSCF3081.jpg


View attachment DSCF3082.jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2

looking nice and green.....wish I could grow outside without worrying about the neighbors calling the law.....one day,I hope soon,we will be a legal state....I started 3 more nls and they are close to being placed in some 5 gal....I am really enjoying the smoke from the 1st run.....gettin better and better with the cure....hope everyone had a nice 4th.....peace


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Mrfist, how long did you let your first nl go?  This is one of the only plants I grow that I prefer it with quite a bit of amber...  Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF3087.jpg







It is going to 113 degrees here next week!!!!! Poor plants. Here is Nurse Larry this morning.


----------



## ston-loc

Ever see the DIY youtube a/c in a five gallon bucket that is just a small fan running? Might be a helpful way to atleast try to cool them off. Basically a small oscilating fan blowing air through a bucket full of ice water. Just a thought. Stay cool Rose :aok:


----------



## lyfespan

ston-loc said:


> Ever see the DIY youtube a/c in a five gallon bucket that is just a small fan running? Might be a helpful way to atleast try to cool them off. Basically a small oscilating fan blowing air through a bucket full of ice water. Just a thought. Stay cool Rose :aok:



I tried this, and am still tweeking it, but it hardly exchanges 20 cfm.


----------



## ston-loc

Good to know. Just figured outdoors in the heat, couldn't hurt to cool the surrounding air a bit with added natures air circulation. Here's a current one of the two females. Still waiting for the third to show. A lot of new growth recently 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Man I wish I could have tubs of pot plants in my yard...   you guys are so lucky


----------



## ston-loc

A week since the last pics. Pre flower stretch in full effect 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

You sure that is Nurse Larry? Where are you getting those huge fan leaves? WOW


----------



## ston-loc

Unless the seed supplier fooled me, it's nurse Larry  This next month is gonna be grow grow grow


----------



## 7greeneyes

Can't wait till next year. Now I can grow OD! :woohoo:

All the Nurses are lookin stellar!


----------



## ston-loc

Rosebud said:


> You sure that is Nurse Larry? Where are you getting those huge fan leaves? WOW



This is the NL in the 5 gallon pot 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

OK, show off, be right back..Never mind, yours looks better. 

View attachment DSCF3139.JPG


Ok, so maybe you got me beat... Do you cut a lot up from the bottom? Last year was my first outdoor grow and i did cut up about a fourth or so and still had a lot of popcorn.  How far do you guys trim up?


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great Rose! I clean up the obvious low stuff and stuff that gets in the way while watering. I'd say the bottom foot, foot and a half gets stripped clean


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you. Mine looks hungry after seeing yours. It has been in the triple digits for 10 days...this week is supposed to be in the 80's so i will feed that hungry girl. Don't like to feed when it is that hot. YOurs look amazing Stone.

By the way, planted 3 satori seeds and got all girls.. yay.  Thanks for showing me your plants.


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome! It'll be interesting to see how they like it under the LEDs. Thanks for the kind words. Enjoying this years grow. Getting to the fun part


----------



## Rosebud

MY satori's are outside.  The LED room is full.

I wanted you guys to see the size of the stems at the bottom of the cage. Also, do you guys see blooming at all? I don't know.View attachment DSCF3153.JPG


View attachment DSCF3144.JPG


View attachment DSCF3145.JPG


----------



## ston-loc

Whoa, you split her right at dirt! Love the splain bushy girls!  

I don't see any flowering yet Rose. Not on my NL's either. Minimal preflowers so far. Anywhere end of July-into mid Aug is what I've seen the obvious flower signs showing. So far only my Pineapple Express and Larry look like theyre starting to flower.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks ston. Glad you could see the size of those little split trunks. Shoot, i was afraid you were going to say that about not starting to flower. They do look a little different at the tops like they are thinking about it. I hope they don't get any taller.


----------



## ston-loc

Check out the trim job on my thread Rose. Did some undercarriage cleanup today


----------



## Rosebud

I saw it and it looks so tidy and nice. Beautiful job. 


 I think i am going to let mine go ala natural and use the popcorn for oil. The thing is the bottom gets a lot of late sun, so i don't want to cut it... I don't know if that is right or not, i may hate myself come harvest. I still have a day or two to figure it out. your's look so nice. I will look with a more discerning eye today.


----------



## ston-loc

Popcorn doesn't bug me too much, cause I make oil also with it. My main reasoning is for avoiding mold and mildew down where stuff can get wet watering. It does help bulk up the top a bit more too. Whatever works best for your situation :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Maybe I will cut the back up from the ground where it doesn't get much light, and keep the front natural... I am liking that idea. Thanks Ston~


----------



## ston-loc

:aok:


----------



## ston-loc

The nurses are growing big time! Still haven't triggered to flowering yet. Should be soon 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Riverine45

They look real nice and healthy good work. Your yard looks like mine pretty bare lol


----------



## ston-loc

Brown is the new green. Drought here in Ca. Only water being used is for a reason in the end game


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud, your Satori is beautiful.  I don't think with your RH that you are going to have to worry about mold.  

My Nurse Larrys inside are small Christmas tree shaped plants.  I have 2 willowy sparse Larry OG (you were right, I didn't have any trouble telling the Larrys from the Nurse Larrys).  If my current clones do not root, I don't think I am going to keep growing Larry OG.  It is hard to clone, hard to train, and just grows like a sativa.  Even my air layering has done nothing after 3 weeks.  And I know that it really is probably just the luck of the draw, but out of 16 seeds I have started, I have only ended up with 3 females.  You know I usually like a lot of guys, but just not with my plants.  I want a good indica/sat OG Kush, but Larry just seems more trouble than he is worth...(just like my last bf).....

Hope I get to take a peak at those beauties before they come down.


----------



## Rosebud

Clearing out the nurse larry from the bottom now.  what a lot of work. Glad i can do it at all... very cool.   will take a pic of the after when it is after....


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, here she is.....View attachment DSCF3187.jpg


View attachment DSCF3188.jpg


View attachment DSCF3190.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

nice job :headbang::clap::aok::48:

she looks great rb and will pay u back in big fat colas

did u take clones too


----------



## Rosebud

No clones...my clone closet is way too full. I need to go clone my clones today.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great Rose! Just wait, give it a couple days and you'll see the top blow up with growth :aok:


----------



## ston-loc

This one definitely feels like I'm using the Hamster Lewis Method on this NL outdoors version :rofl:  I think she's doing pretty good aside from the lack of room 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Riverine45

What size pot is that? Look awesome was real disappointed in the cut of NL I was gifted a couple year ago. Had wanted to grow it since the late 80s. Someday I'll give it a go again. A lot of versions out there just a matter of finding a good one..


----------



## ston-loc

This grow is NL= Nurse Larry, not northern lights. Medecine woman x Larry OG. Not to confuse. That one in the black pot is 5 gallon. Currently giving a gallon on water/nutrients daily, and doing good.


----------



## Rosebud

You are doing a hammy on the nurse larry. Ston, i hope you like her as much as I do. Smoked some last night from last years OD and it flat puts me out... and such great pain reliever..  She could use a bigger house there...I grew them in 10 gallon smart pots last year.


----------



## ston-loc

Can't wait to try it Rose! The nurse Larry in the 30 gallon tote is rolling along perfectly. This one in the tiny 5 gallon is doing fine also. Just have to make sure it's watered daily. Both Nurses are both clustering up pistils on some of the upper tops, so I think it's starting to trigger to flower.


----------



## Rosebud

I wish mine would show me they are in flower. The watched pot doesn't flower, I guess.

LOl...


----------



## ston-loc

The largest of the two Nurse Larry's seems to be throwing a lot of hairs. Hopefully actually start to flower soon 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Look at her would you!!!!  she looks marvelous!  I love it.


----------



## powerplanter

great looking plants you got there ston...


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose and PP :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Jeez ston-loc, what a beauty!  I just got to move somewhere I can grows outdoors...


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks THG! :fly:


----------



## ston-loc

So experienced a first. Just finished dinner and went out to have a look at the girls. My outdoor hammy method 5 gallon Nurse Larry was laying on the ground. She's gotten so big in that tiny little pot, the wind blew the top heavy girl over. Used my ez-up anchors and tied her down. Hopefully it works 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Just a little top heavy :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Omg!!!!!


----------



## lyfespan

ston-loc said:


> Just a little top heavy :stoned:



Nice fix, I was having the same issue, I ended up putting full 5 gallon bucket  around my tweedeldee girl.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is nurse larry this morning.View attachment DSCF3236.jpg


View attachment DSCF3238.jpg


View attachment DSCF3239.jpg


They will all get a good breakfast in a bit.


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome Rose! How are they looking? Flowering yet? Been thinking on your girls after we messaged. :48:

See me inspecting in there? (*insert mr clean commercials catch line*) :rofl: The two nurse Larry's to the left and right of me closest to the camera 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Ston!  you have been swallowed up by Nurse Larry. My goodness. What are you going to do with all that pot? All that good pot?  MY of my... give you a seed and look what happens. Looks just fabulous.

All my girls have started to bloom! Little scary as it is the END of July...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--Rosebud, you lost a month--it is the end of August.

You guys growing outdoors pout us indoor growers to shame.  I just looked at my little Nurse Larrys in the closet and they just look so tiny in comparison.  Great job Rosebud and Ston-loc.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Amazing stuff in this thread! 

I can not wait to try Nurse Larry someday


----------



## bozzo420

yes it is . love the outdoors with your ladies.     I love your tote tub pots.

rosebud...I have a question on your hydrangeas. My wife has some that have never bloomed. Any tips on them? the plants look fine, but they never bloom. I saw your post on using the stems as poles. Just thought you might have a tip to get them to bloom ..thanks


----------



## ston-loc

Gone a few days and came home to this... :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

bozzo420 said:


> yes it is . love the outdoors with your ladies.     I love your tote tub pots.
> 
> rosebud...I have a question on your hydrangeas. My wife has some that have never bloomed. Any tips on them? the plants look fine, but they never bloom. I saw your post on using the stems as poles. Just thought you might have a tip to get them to bloom ..thanks



In my yard Bozzo they need to face East or North to be happy and bloom. They die anywhere else. They need some food, i don't know why your's arent blooming... maybe a bad variety... good luck with that though. I love them.


----------



## Rosebud

LOVE That Ston~


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The only plant I ever grew outside, would've gotten killed by the cold had I left it out when it had barely started flowering. Luckily, I had it in a pot so it didn't get too large and was moveable. So I had pulled it into a tent once I pulled a tent. Worked well, great results.. I think I got lucky on that one (height wise)


----------



## Rosebud

I grew in pots last year Fang, and it was way to much work. I was watering 2-3 times a day. They weren't big huge pots like Ston~ uses though. They were 10 gallon. In the ground they need water every two days. 

We are thinking about a cover however, at least I am, not sure MR rb is.lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The one that I did.. was in a 3 gal. LOL!!! Yeah, so silly.


----------



## ston-loc

Thinking about getting my frame cover built also. We've been so dry here, but don't want to risk it. Going to hit the store today and get to staking. Lots of sag starting to happen. 

Really surprised how well the tiny little 5 gallon nurse Larry is doing. It's ridiculous how little soil she has, and yet she doesn't seem to mind. 

Happy Labor Day everyone! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOW Ston~ that Nurse Larry is a good girl. And beautiful... You are nailing it in a 5 gallon pot...puts NLs mom to shame.


----------



## ston-loc

Digging through found some crazy date comparison first one June 1st... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Now today, three months later sept 1st! Woo!!!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is almost unbelievable, amazing.


----------



## meetmrfist2

what up peeps,dang those are looking great ston.....on my secound go round with the nurse,planted 4 beans,100% females,in 3rd week of flowering and I have 1 larry og going.....cant wait till they are finished,getting low on stash again......I cant believe how big that 5gal nl is.....awesome,wish I could grow outside here in SC. too many nosey neighbors......hey Mom miss ya....


----------



## Rosebud

Miss you too son.  We are rocking the Nurse Larry, aren't we? that Ston~ is such a show off. How is the music?


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha, good genes


----------



## meetmrfist2

I have been busy with my new group,got a couple of great players doing a 3 piece,been in the studio gettin right. what is so cool about these cats.they are both 420 friendly and we all get along,great chemistry. My bass player Jim came by my house when we started getting together to drop off a cd with some new material.and when he came in the living room he was like,hey dude do you smell that green,and I was like no.my wife looked at me all paranoid and we didnt say or discuss weed and we kinda blew it off.....so a couple of weeks ago I show up at his crib for rehearsal and I was about a half hour early.walked in to the jam room and Jim and his wife are in there hittin this vaporizor with some crazy bud,and so the story begins....believe it or not the last 2 or 3 bands I have been involved with,not one of the players smoked the goods,or they didnt while we were play mode....I ALSO LOVE YHE NURSE LARRY SOOOO MUCH....getting to the bottom of my last jar.....scored some LA cheese through my son so Im milkin the NL got like 7 wks to go....


----------



## Rosebud

Mr fist, did you clone? I guess not... shoot.

Here is the lady this morning...View attachment DSCF3265.jpg


View attachment DSCF3264.jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2

no I didnt clone,I had only one female out of 4 and had 3 Larry og,wanted to see how the smoke was and I still had a ton of beans....this go I planted 4 of each all the nl turned up ladies and all the larry og s turned out males go figure....2 of these have grown to the roof and 2 are short gals....lookin good under my led set up,I have a few autos going also spliting 12 under leds and taking them outside on my porch for 12,kinda a hassel but Ive been staying on it,lights go off at 8am back on at 8pm....tote the girls back to the room....fun fun fun...


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats on the girls.. keep toking and toting.  So good your back with us!


----------



## ston-loc

So are all ladybugs beneficial? Seems like some weird colored ladybug/beetle hatched on the five gallon nurse Larry yesterday. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

What do you all think? Never seen black with yellow and white spots before. Went out there and they're still around the same spot this morning 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I was searching through Google images and I only saw one other like it and no one seemed to be able to identify it either.

Pretty strange.


----------



## ston-loc

Me too. Couldn't find any exact matches. Possibly cause they're babies? I don't know. Going to keep an eye out on them and make sure their not eating any plant. Pretty cool though if they're beneficials. I go and by mantis eggs, waiting for them to hatch and mother nature hatches ladybugs


----------



## Rosebud

They usually don't hatch as adults, the hatch as larva that looks like an alligator.View attachment larva.jpg


Love your lady bugs, they would look so good in a black and white scene..lol


----------



## ston-loc

I saw that Rose. Not sure what they are, but in that first pic you can see the empty egg things to the left of them. That branch the close up of them is only about half an inch around. They're tiny!


----------



## Rosebud

My bet is they are beneficials, but  I would watch what the are doing and where they are going?  What are they doing now, are they still there?


----------



## ston-loc

Still in the same area, cruising up and down the branches, then chilling in groups with their bro's and sis' :stoned:

I'm definitely keeping and eye on them, but I'm thinking benefitials too


----------



## Rosebud

They are so cute I can hardly stand it.


----------



## ston-loc

They wont climb on a finger. Tried a few times now hella baked :watchplant:


----------



## MR1

Searched for about half an hour. It is a ladybug. Tough to find pictures but here it is.
View attachment untitled.png


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: mother nature is amazing


----------



## MR1

Yeah man there are a lot of different ladybugs anyway.


----------



## ston-loc

I've had red w/no dots, red w/dots, green w/dots, and yellow w/dots in the last few months. Never seen a black one before. Google searching seen there are tons of diff kinds, wasnt too worried. Pretty awesome though. Now once the mantis hatch, they'll probably eat them :cry:


----------



## MR1

It was hard to find the ones you have. Mantis have to eat too.


----------



## Rosebud

They would look so cute on my red house. I want some.


----------



## meetmrfist2

looks like a Goth species....:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ston-loc

Most have flew the coop. You can still see one or two if you dig around long enough though


----------



## trillions of atoms

Beautiful pics stone-lok.


Love them all tho....


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a little update on my nurse larry.

View attachment DSCF3292.jpg


View attachment DSCF3293.jpg


View attachment DSCF3297.jpg
  We are having nice weather right now.. perfect...how long will it last? Will rosebud have a harvest???? Stay turned, I am.


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah!!!! Looking great Rose! She's def packing on since the last set of pics. Did you ever build some kind of cover? Has the temps just been wacky, or has it actually rained? Hating how they look right now with these temp covers due to the forecast..........


----------



## trillions of atoms

Looks awesome rose. You Def have the weed thumb girl.


----------



## ston-loc

Plumping up nicely 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, I guess so Ston~ plumping up.  Take it to  some amber if you can.. It is good meds.


----------



## ston-loc

This last week the Nurses have progressed a lot. Still a ways to go, but they're definitely working their way  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Colas are getting rock hard! Pm is starting to flare up. Hopefully able to hold it at bay long enough to not lose too much. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

oh no on the pm... I hope you can get rid of it quick.

SNS has a product called 244C for mold and mildew... don't know the cost though.
sierranaturalscience.com

Those look nice are they close to ready?


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah Rose, they're getting there. A week or two at most and they're coming down. Used that 244 before. It's made from thyme oil and stinks. Wasn't too quick to spray big ol buds with it.... The pm has been holding to fans so far. Hopefully doesn't speed up and spread


----------



## MR1

Good luck Ston-loc, hope she makes it to where you want.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks MR1. I'm not too stressed about it. Pm hits every year regardless of what I do. Pretty sure it's just where I live. Always lose some to it.


----------



## MR1

That's farming.


----------



## ston-loc

That's exactly how I look at it


----------



## Rosebud

You guys are tough!


----------



## ston-loc

It sucks, but it is what it is. Two years ago lost all but like 3 oz on a big girl in three days. Saw the pm starting, tried to treat it, and literally in three days the entire plant and buds were covered. Sucked big time! So losing little here and there is manageable, losing a 1+ lb plant in a few days is heartbreaking.


----------



## ston-loc

Think I'm going to start to pull the main colas this weekend. We'll see. Would love to wait one more week, but the pm is spreading. We'll see 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:watchplant: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looks ready to me...amber yet, i hope?  I hope you don't lose too much to mildew. I sure hope you like her as much as i do. She flat works for pain.  Harvest mojo Ston!


----------



## ston-loc

I'll have to look after work. That pictured cola is one that's farthest along. A lot of them are still full of white hairs, and just don't seem ready to the naked eye. I'll look later today


----------



## bozzo420

Rosebud. I'm just wondering how's the cover up going. it rained for 2 days and mine stayed dry . Worked so good ,I'm covering every night to keep the dew off. my mold is in check ,and I plan to keep it there. my harvests usually get done when the bud rot sets in. So I do not even want the dew on them.  that's pretty much my JOB now . cover the girls every night. All of June and July its covering them for early forced flowers. then in Sept for moisture control.  But I do like my JOB.


----------



## Rosebud

We haven't had any rain nor low temps. It was 65 when we got up this morning. IT looks like rain today, but so far none.. We may test out the new tarp tomorrow. Pictures to follow, thanks Bozzo.


----------



## ston-loc

Rain in the forecast tonight. Not stoked. 

Pulled three colas this evening. Three that had pm creeping up from beneath, and we're pretty much milky with faint amber. The rest still needs some time. Now it's fighting it out the final stretch.


----------



## ston-loc

:48: densest buds I've ever grown 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

My heart is swelled with pride Ston~, I feel like a new grandma.... That is high praise, get it high... I just hope you like the smoke as much as we all do.  Dense buds are good.


----------



## ston-loc

Nurse Larry is by far the biggest succes for this season, Rose. Thank you for giving me the chance to grow her :48:  That pictured bud is one of the 3 lower little ones I pulled. Just wait. Today going to pull down these giants! Excited! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Get yer Big Sticks! :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh boy, good luck with all that trimming... Wish i was there to help.  Trimming mojo!


----------



## ston-loc

:fly: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

WOOHOO, that's my girl, with a great grower....now were talking...YAYAYAYA


----------



## meetmrfist2

nice...


----------



## Rosebud

Good morning peeps,

I figure i will take these NurseL in two weeks. 
View attachment DSCF3322.jpg


View attachment DSCF3323.jpg


View attachment DSCF3325.jpg


View attachment DSCF3326.jpg


View attachment DSCF3331.jpg​


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great Rose!!!! :48:


----------



## dekgib

glad to see that you are still around I been threw the fire and back just wanted to say you gotem looking good... you go girl


----------



## MR1

Good shots and nice plants Rosebud.


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Yep, that is the girl right there.  I have popcorn of her from last year and it is almost all red hair. Cure her well and you will be peace filled. love this nurse larry. great job Ston~ Love that you rocked the grow with her. thank you.


----------



## ston-loc

Thank you Rose :aok:


----------



## powerplanter

Some tasty looking buds you have ston.  well done.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks PP :48:


----------



## ston-loc

The "micro" pot nurse is looking way worse for wear but buds are looking great! She'll be coming down this weekend 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs

nurse larry 5 weeks :48: 

View attachment WP_20141002_007.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

some fine looking  buds. You guys rocked it. It is the fun time outdoors.


----------



## Rosebud

View attachment DSCF3351.jpg


View attachment DSCF3352.jpg


View attachment DSCF3353.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

HOLY MOLY!!! Smoked some NL last weekend, but was way too many drinks in to have any judgement or opinions. But I fell asleep instantly when my head hit the pillow.
Today, home from work and packed a bowl with a clear head. Only took a couple hits to get a vibe off it. Trimmed for about an hour feeling good before ripping a few more and coming inside. SUPER STONED! Definitely going to be a night time smoke, or days with nothing to do smoke. Haha. Total Night Nurse :stoned: It's great Rose :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I wish you could see the smile on my face... I really do feel so happy you like it. It is great medicine. Think about how strong the rso is with it. Medicine woman, nurse larry's mama was so physically relaxing. She was good medicine on her own but with Larry, it was a good lucky match.  You made my night Ston. Thanks.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

this is my 3rd run on the nurse larry. i let all of the other strains go b/c they just don't compare. 6 NL clones going into the flower space in about 2 weeks. loving this stuff rose, just amazing. 

View attachment WP_20141010_026.jpg


----------



## Iron Emmett

Damn, that Nurse Larry looks sweet.


----------



## Rosebud

Shortbus, that is quite a compliment. I am so happy you are pleased with her. Glad you are cloning as well. Enjoy!!!

Hi Iron, nice to see you.


----------



## meetmrfist2

getting ready to harvest my 2nd run of the nurse....cannot wait,the 1st was awesome smoke but I only had one plant,will have 3 plants this harvest,2 are massive 6 ft tall,had to tie them over as to not go into the leds one is half the size,all lookin great still clear and a few cloudy.....like it 50/50 cloudy amber, Im thinking about 2 weeks left.....harvested 10 week auto Purp Haze last week, not bad for 10 wks from seed to harvest.....pretty decent smoke for an auto.....nice lookin buds evryone.....peace


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice Shortbus.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rosebud

My nurse Larry's are soaking wet, got dumped on by lots of rain in the middle of the night. I am doing a wind dance as we speak.  If not i will blow dry them with the leaf blower. darn it, i was going to take some plants today.  I have help coming tomorrow.


----------



## ston-loc

Good luck Rose


----------



## ShOrTbUs

6 late cut clones about a week into reveg 

View attachment WP_20141015_003.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well don't those look cute. I am tickled you cloned her.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, i am getting a hit of the new crop of Nurse Larry as I type.  No cure, just dry.I was down to dust in my nurse larry jar so it is very cool to have A LOT of her. I exceeded my goal. When we were taking her there were 6 main branches. When one was cut it was like throwing a chirstmas tree on your back to haul it across the yard.  I looked at my girl friend and said I think I got that  hang of this growing pot thing. LOL...so fun, so glad it is over for the year.  So glad I bought the salad spinner trimmer on amazon. saved me. Still have lots of colas to jar tomorrow... Need more jars.

Thank you everyone that grew her and all that stopped in to watch... I have gratitude in my heart.


----------



## powerplanter

I'm glad your jars are full again Rosebud.  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ston-loc

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my Ston~


----------



## ston-loc

:48: made some candy 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## meetmrfist2

what be happening folks,still havent harvested at 11  and a half weeks,still half clear and half cloudy,lookin fat and sticky.......4 or 5 more days......


----------



## meetmrfist2

took down one of the tall ones night before last,chopped her she was almost all cloudy,nice first harvest,2 more to do in a few days,tryin to get them at all cloudy and a few amber.....was gettin low on stash.....my jars will be fillin up real soon....yay:farm: thx mom again and again....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Go nurse larry go!


----------



## orangesunshine

Happy Halloween just dropped a few nurse Larry in a cup of water on the cable box  for sprouting today...wooohooo


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Orange, i hope you find the best pheno ever in there. mojo man.


----------



## orangesunshine

Rosebud said:


> Awesome Orange, i hope you find the best pheno ever in there. mojo man.




looking at the date of the 1st post---seems i'm fashionably late to the party---i will add a journal here or start a new---your call my dear---which do you prefer

quick question---where the F was i when you all did this group grow---can anybody chime in with a description of their spread of phenos---how many---and which shall i be on the look out for with the stoniest big fat flowers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Orange, I think that I will drop some Nurse Larry seeds with you--you won't be the lone stranger.  IMO, the short bushier phenol is the stoniest.


----------



## orangesunshine

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Orange, I think that I will drop some Nurse Larry seeds with you--you won't be the lone stranger.  IMO, the short bushier phenol is the stoniest.



FABULOUS---thanks for the company THG---just looked at mine---16 seeds all appeared to be cracked---likely have tails and in solo cups by the end of the day---guess we just post up GJ right here in this thread eh---i do agree with your opinion and typically gravitate towards the short and bushy---also tend to choose a 9 pedal leaf over an 11 pedal leaf for cloning---anything else you can remember about these that will be helpful


----------



## Kraven

They are around BigO, I got some gifted to me some last summer, and I will be running them in the spring of 2016. I'll be watching this thread closely, please post plenty of pic's.


----------



## powerplanter

Im in as well.  Nurse Larry just looks dank as can be.


----------



## ston-loc

Just smoked a bowl. She's a good nurse indeed :stoned:


----------



## Grower13

ston-loc said:


> Just smoked a bowl. She's a good nurse indeed :stoned:


 
been smoking her all day........


----------



## Rosebud

Ston and G13, can you give Orange a heads up on pheno's you have had? I have had two, one that looks like its mom and the other i guess looks like Larry. I  prefer the mom, the bigger of the two.  I would be smoking her with you guys but i seem to have misplaced her.LOL, how do you lose a jar of pot??? hmmmm


----------



## orangesunshine

Kraven said:


> please post plenty of pic's.




so here we go---hold onto your seats  :rofl:---roots 707 soil right out of the bag---2 day soak in a glass of tap water beans were swollen and many cracked---no tails---transplanted 16---made a feeble effort to plant cracked side down---seem to be very vigorous unlikely such a strong seed will find it difficult to right itself 

View attachment IMG_0617.JPG


View attachment IMG_0618.JPG


View attachment IMG_0619.JPG


View attachment IMG_0620.JPG


View attachment IMG_0622.JPG


View attachment IMG_0623.JPG


View attachment IMG_0625.JPG


View attachment IMG_0624.JPG


----------



## ston-loc

Rosebud said:


> Ston and G13, can you give Orange a heads up on pheno's you have had? I have had two, one that looks like its mom and the other i guess looks like Larry. I  prefer the mom, the bigger of the two.  I would be smoking her with you guys but i seem to have misplaced her.LOL, how do you lose a jar of pot??? hmmmm


Same here. Have only seen two diff phenos. Assuming ones the med woman, and one that grew identical to the Larry i've grown. Same thoughts here too Rose. The med woman pheno is bushier and I got a higher yield from it. The Larry pheno is still good, only difference I noticed was the lower yield.
Here's the nurse larry from this year I had 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## ston-loc

2014's that seemed like the bushier pheno to me. Can't judge too hard the growth pattern cause I changed what I did drastically between the two seasons. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## ston-loc

She gets big ol fat leaves too 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Ston, are you making candy with this girl again?  They sure are pretty grown outdoor in cali!  I love that you keep growing her.


----------



## ston-loc

She is an amazing cross Rose! Yeah, going to make a big batch of candy with her in the coming future


----------



## orangesunshine

@ THG---was she a heavy feeder---finicky---please tell more

@ powerplanter---is this your 1st time running these---if not please share your experience---we all like loads of pics

@ ston---thanks for sharing the OD show---i be watching for the short and bushy medicine woman look---alos need me a couple of them jolly ranchers por favor :aok:

@ g13---what up g---any pics for the thread to share


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:


> @ thg---was she a heavy feeder---finicky---please tell more
> 
> @ powerplanter---is this your 1st time running these---if not please share your experience---we all like loads of pics
> 
> @ ston---thanks for sharing the od show---i be watching for the short and bushy medicine woman look---alos need me a couple of them jolly ranchers por favor :aok:
> 
> @ g13---what up g---any pics for the thread to share


 
sure do os
View attachment IMG_0032.jpg


View attachment IMG_0036.jpg


View attachment IMG_0038.jpg


View attachment IMG_0047.jpg


View attachment IMG_0048.jpg


View attachment IMG_0049.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Oh jeez, that is pretty, you guys gonna make me start some seeds too?

Orange, that is the medicine woman pheno that G 13 is showing. yum and beautiful G13.


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks G---nice work---anything you want to share about the grow---thanks RB---you should pop some too---will you grow mine for me lol


----------



## powerplanter

Ff


----------



## powerplanter

orangesunshine said:


> @ THG---was she a heavy feeder---finicky---please tell more
> 
> @ powerplanter---is this your 1st time running these---if not please share your experience---we all like loads of pics
> 
> @ ston---thanks for sharing the OD show---i be watching for the short and bushy medicine woman look---alos need me a couple of them jolly ranchers por favor :aok:
> 
> @ g13---what up g---any pics for the thread to share





I just meant from looking at pics like that one up there.  I do have some seeds that i'll be taking a shot at real soon...


----------



## ston-loc

Some of this years outdoor nurse larry :48: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud

I found my jar, just smoke my first nug from this years od.. She tastes like lime a little, do you get that too? She tastes good. 

That is just plain pretty up there Ston~ Thanks for posting.


----------



## orangesunshine

lime????

so i got nothing above ground yet---temps been high 50's at night mid 70's during the day---just broke out the seedling mat for a bit of steady warmth in effort to coax these babies out of their shells---looking for lift off in another day or 2


----------



## Rosebud

Lime, from the terpene D-limonine. A cyclic terpene of major importance. duh orange. lol


----------



## orangesunshine

perdoname senorita---when i hear lime--- i think lime in the coconut. margaritas, shots of tequila---not my favorite flower, cyclic terpene---i missed that class---please expound with your wisdom for us arriving on the shot bus


----------



## orangesunshine

@ ston---looks like the OD was a success---do you taste lime too


----------



## Rosebud

I am just starting to study terpenes and I know nothing.  The limonene is a anti fungal, anti depression and anxiety, anti tumor... It is found in Super Lemon haze, etc. That is the first time i ever noticed a lime taste. I will taste the other Larry pheno tonight and see what he tastes like.

Maybe i will start a thread about terpenes they seem to be the wave of the future, more important than Sativa or Indica.


----------



## ston-loc

Never pinpointed a lime taste. Guess I know what this afternoons strain test is :48:


----------



## ston-loc

not sure if id say lime, not sure what to say at this second :stoned:


----------



## Rosebud

Kinda earthy lime? I am in the same stoned time zone as you.. made hash.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Kinda earthy lime? I am in the same stoned time zone as you.. made hash.


 

I'll have to see if I have a lime in mine......

one of my best nurse larry pics from a earlier grow this year.......

View attachment IMG_0012.JPG

View attachment IMG_0014.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

That is so pretty G13, i am so happy you guys are growing this. It blesses my heart.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Gorgeous.  The ones I have had always seemed to be on the more Larry side--a bit more sativa type growth than indica, like the Medicine woman.  

This morning is going to be spent doing plant stuff, as I call it.  I got a couple of rooted clones that are going into their own space.  Weird to sequester clones because *my space* has (hopefully had) spider mites, not the clones.  I will be checking all the plants over and changing the reses out.  Back to hydro for the winter.  Since I am firing up the little tent, I will have plenty of room for a few more plants.

Rosebud, we thank you for all you do for all of us!  You are the blessing.


----------



## orangesunshine

10 sprouted with the addition of a mat and space heater---6 more to go---don't be surprised to see 100% germination---these beans all looked very viable :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

I believe those beans were hand picked, of course they are viable..lol  Congrats on the germination I hope you do get 100%.


----------



## ston-loc

Did I mention I love Nurse Larry? :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, i wish i wasn't afraid to do that.  You are good at what you do Ston!


----------



## orangesunshine

hi RB---viable may not have been the best choice of words---sorry---the seeds were all swollen and should all pop

hey ston---how do you so neatly blast onto the mat---what brand butane are u using


----------



## ston-loc

Blast into Pyrex. Scrape up and onto the mat. Purging on low heat in the vac, ball it up, do it again, it purges down into a nice puddle. Or Swiss cheese with bubble holes if it's not that thick. Been using power5x


----------



## orangesunshine

i like the mat look---very photogenic---not so pretty on just the parchment paper---what brand butane u use


----------



## ston-loc

Power5x brotha. Yeah these silicon mats are super handy. Have some smaller ones, this one came with the new vac chamber. Fits inside


----------



## orangesunshine

is the mat less sticky than parchment---gonna try this organic solvent i got soon called MZ12X.com---non toxic, no taste,no residue,no heavy meta---clheck it out---believe it legalizes the purge---ever purge directly onto parchment or the mat


----------



## ston-loc

Interesting I'll check it out. Haven't. I have a silicon tray about 8"x8"x 1" thought to try, but didn't. The mats def are a plus. Don't lose any like parchment always seem to steal a little


----------



## ston-loc

That pic is right at 12grams OS :stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine

silicon tray is nice too---i purge into glass pyrex floating in a crockpot water bath---scrape onto parchment and purge---where did you find a silicon tray to purge into


----------



## ston-loc

Online. Randomly on Amazon. Do the same, but got rid of parchment and now use oil slicks. Forget the brand. Have never used it until thinking to blast right into it. Maybe next run give it a try.


----------



## orangesunshine

yea i be looking for a round bowl lined with oil slick to blast directly into while floating in the water bath then directly into the purge chamber to eliminate scraping/handling


skunkpharmresearch says no bueno blasting directly onto the pads or paper


----------



## orangesunshine

ok then---here's the nursery with nurse larry above ground---13 of 16 popped with little to no effort from me---removed the space heater and shut down the fresh air intake---the light alone is keeping them nice and toasty


View attachment IMG_0626.JPG


View attachment IMG_0627.JPG


View attachment IMG_0623.JPG


View attachment IMG_0620.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Nice babies Orange... greenest of mojo to you!


----------



## WeedHopper

Are those tadpoles? Dark babies,,nice.


----------



## Rosebud

Gotta say, I just smoked my second of the year Nurse Larry. This is the MW pheno. I LOVE THIS STUFF. I had a place in my back that hurt from lifting too heavy of weights this morning.. It was killing me. Smoked a bowl, it is gone! That is why i love this stuff, plus it is just a great stone. I sure hope you like it as well as I do Orange. And it tastes great. gotta say..


----------



## orangesunshine

hi RB my bff---looking forward to running these---sounds like you have already picked the pheno for me lol


----------



## Rosebud

I kept the plant and am revegging it. I am so glad to have the mw back.  So yes, i have your pheno.


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine

final count on the 16 beans is 12 transplanted to 2 gal pots---they were topped a few days back---planted in fresh roots organic 707 soil today---pinch of Xtreme myco for inoculation---watered in a bit of fish emulsion for good measure in effort to get some darker color---just waiting on alternating nodes for sexing---here's some pics a bit out of focus but were quite crisp when i saw them :smoke1:


View attachment IMG_0628.JPG


View attachment IMG_0633.JPG


View attachment IMG_0634.JPG


View attachment IMG_0635.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane

O.S. Those are looking beautiful ....
  Great thread Nurse Larry..Want some


----------



## orangesunshine

WeedHopper said:


> Yehaaaaaaaaaa



yea buddy



mrcane said:


> O.S. Those are looking beautiful ....
> Great thread Nurse Larry..Want some



thank you sir---bet mine don't look as good as THG seedlings


----------



## Kraven

Looking good OS, this is gonna be an epic run for you I hope brother.


----------



## orangesunshine

where is THG GJ ?---thought she was keeping me company on this :joint4:


----------



## Grower13

looking good orange.......


----------



## Rosebud

So i am partaking in a bit of nurse larry this evening. Just need to tell you, that you need to be really strong to break up this ROCK HARD BUD. You might need to work out first. :vap-Bong_smoker:It has had a couple month cure now and this is some good stuff.   I am watching this Orangesunshine.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill be right over Rose to help break those up for yas. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

My Nurse Larry bud for today........ harvested 8/15........ been in the jar over 90 days.

View attachment IMG_0019.jpg


View attachment IMG_0020.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Nice nugget.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, what yarddog said. I love the joint burning G13, nice nug is right. Cool pic. Wish i was sharing that with ya.


----------



## sunakard2000

uggh that looks amazing, id love to get my hands on such a lovely plant... hell i forget who it is but someone has a beautiful purple strain, god its been too long to remember the name but thats another id love to get my hands on... so pretty and apparently great smoke...


----------



## Grower13

sunakard2000 said:


> uggh that looks amazing, id love to get my hands on such a lovely plant... hell i forget who it is but someone has a beautiful purple strain, god its been too long to remember the name but thats another id love to get my hands on... so pretty and apparently great smoke...


 

Purple buckeye by Melvanetics might be the purple strain your looking for.......... https://www.firestax.com/index.php/mevanetics   The Nurse Larry was done by a private breeder I think. I'm very lucky to have gotten some seeds a couple years ago. I believe the medicine woman part of nurse larry is clone only. The other half is Larry og by Cali Connection seeds.


----------



## Bongofury

Nice nugget.


----------



## WeedHopper

Love the red,,,hell I dont care what color,,,im a pothead,,,I love Weed.


----------



## sunakard2000

damn Grower13... you smashed the head of the nail lol... thats precisely the strain and person i was thinking of lol... yes that beautiful Purple Buckeye from Melvan

Edit : checked out that site... unfortunately out of stock >_<  baah but at least i know how/where to get it now... thanks again G13


----------



## Grower13

sunakard2000 said:


> damn grower13... You smashed the head of the nail lol... Thats precisely the strain and person i was thinking of lol... Yes that beautiful purple buckeye from melvan
> 
> edit : Checked out that site... Unfortunately out of stock >_< baah but at least i know how/where to get it now... Thanks again g13


 View attachment IMG_0002%20(1000%20x%20750).jpg


----------



## sunakard2000

uggh dont do that lol... makes me so jealous that i dont have any... purple strains have always been my fav, there is just something about the color and unique aroma/flavors of purple strains... another i would totally love to get my hands on is Purple Apollo, it smells uber dank and the smoke smells/tastes like fruity pebbles and yet its super super stoney almost like a dab high but from herb...


----------



## orangesunshine

still waiting on some updates from anyone else running these right now---hint hint thg---moving right along---may be boring to many---but i love a vegging plant almost as much as a flowering plant---here are the Nurse Larry---still waiting on the slightest signs of maturity to sex these---not exactly sure what i'll do with the males---maybe re-veg and save them for some summer breeding---so far my fav is the one in the back left corner---has some tight nodes---and after topping i got 3 tops instead of only 2 

View attachment IMG_0642.JPG


View attachment IMG_0643.JPG


----------



## Grower13

Orange....... my Nurse Larry took for ever to show sex....... 6 or 7 weeks.

Looking good BTW........


----------



## Kraven

Looking Good OS, gonna get mine going in the spring...looking forward to seeing your grow.


----------



## yarddog

Looking good orange. Vegging plants are just as appealing, just different reasons.
I've been hearing a lot about nurse Larry.


----------



## orangesunshine

thanks for stopping bye and the heads up on sex ed G---lol


----------



## Kraven

Yuppers...good info G13. Thanks.


----------



## sunakard2000

yay i just got some NL seeds and ill be popping them into some rapid rooters later today, probably on my lunch break. the one thing id like to know for later on is flower length, how long do you all flower your Nurse Larrys? we looking at times like Satori in the mid 60 days or longer? just want to make sure i have all the info i need so i can make this a rockin grow.


----------



## Grower13

sunakard2000 said:


> yay i just got some NL seeds and ill be popping them into some rapid rooters later today, probably on my lunch break. the one thing id like to know for later on is flower length, how long do you all flower your Nurse Larrys? we looking at times like Satori in the mid 60 days or longer? just want to make sure i have all the info i need so i can make this a rockin grow.


 

congrats on the Nurse Larry find......... your very lucky.


----------



## Rosebud

Take them to amber for some good medicine and sleep.  At least 20-30 % amber. The big leafed pheno is my favorite.


----------



## sunakard2000

so like 10 or 11 weeks id assume?


----------



## Rosebud

I would start looking at 9 weeks. I would guess 10, but last run i had was outdoors and they were faster out there.


----------



## sunakard2000

well im officially joining in on this Nurse Larry grow... the 4 on the left... yup just popped the beans about 6 hours ago now, so thats all i have to show where Nurse Larry is concerned... the 2 on the right are Satori clones, the last 2 of the 9 i took that are a lagging behind, rooting but behind...

ill post more when there is actually something to see XD 

View attachment CIMG0726.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Your satori looks cute.  Green mojo dooood on the nurse larry.  I hope you like her as much as I do.


----------



## sunakard2000

thanks Rose, im just happy to be growing again, i really missed it this summer, having to take everything down and pack it away so my friend could live with me really really sucked... i missed all the work required and the fun and enjoyment of smoking something you grew yourself and didnt have to buy. i cant wait to see cute little NL sprouts poking their heads outta the rapid rooters.


----------



## ston-loc

Mojo for the nurse! She's a special one for sure. I'm outdoors, so no official days from me. But I agree with Rose. Big leaf pheno and start looking around 9 weeks. Good luck and congrats


----------



## sunakard2000

well after just 2 days the beans have cracked and cute little white tails are poking out, 4/4 100% germ rate, should see their heads poke out of the rapid rooters in just a couple more days, my guess is sat or sun and all 4 will have their heads up and out of the RRs... its a starting and quick like... my last Satori seeds took about 4 or 5 days to crack and poke tails so these Nurse Larry are trucking along very nicely... ill snap some pics once they "break soil" and poke their heads out of the rapid rooters...


----------



## sunakard2000

3 of the 4 beans i dropped into rapid rooters just 3 days ago now have cute little green heads about to pop outta the rooters, either tonight or tomorrow they should be poking out and get going...


----------



## Rosebud

WooHOO!!!! I smoked so much of the nurse last night, i am hung over. She is a good girl.


----------



## sunakard2000

WOOT! smoke overs... sometimes brutal, other times amazing to still wake up feeling uber baked... XD

so far so good and so far im really impressed with this strain, they havnt even poked their heads outta the rooters yet but such a quick germination, even the satori i popped a few months ago took about 6-7 days to finally poke their heads, but just after 4 days  wow i cant wait to pack up a bowl... its so brutal to know you have something amazing but it takes for ever to grow and you want it now lol... so ill get a pic of the cuties once they finally poke out... 2 are very close, the other 2 i can see a tiny green stem inside the rooter but they still have their head buried below, they havnt started stretching themselves streight, but by tonight im sure they will be close...


----------



## sunakard2000

well last night before going to bed all 4 of the Nurse Larry finally poked their heads out of the rapid rooters, today i transplanted them into cups for a few weeks while they get established then into veg pots, speaking of veg pots i need to get more >_> gonna run low with all the satori clones i have plus these 4 nurse larry...

well here are a few pics of the little ones 

View attachment CIMG0735.JPG


View attachment CIMG0736.JPG


View attachment CIMG0737.JPG


View attachment CIMG0738.JPG


----------



## sMACkaddict

noice!  Nurse Larry is a mythical strain to me... I read about it all over mp randomly, but I can't find any info on it and have no idea where it comes from...  sounds and looks awesome tho


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: :48:  Rolled one up for ya smack 

Medecine Woman (clone only) X Larry OG


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned: :48:  Rolled one up for ya smack 

Medecine Woman (clone only) X Larry OG


----------



## sMACkaddict

haha thanks loc


----------



## orangesunshine

happy new year to all with a nurse larry update---12 solid sprouts popped on 11-12-15---put them on the 12/12 for sexing on 12-21-15---took 12 days to show sex leaving me with these 6 lovely girls standing tall at 2 1/2 to 3'---they be back under 24 hr 4' 8 bulb T5 vegging now---burning 6 blue spectrum bulbs and 2 hortilux power veg bulbs for some added UV spectrum--- http://www.eyehortilux.com/products/...eg.aspx---they no doubt picked up spider mites from the banana kush in the flower room while sexing---these mites are super mites and i am struggling to get rid of them---******* nemesis for the last 2 cycles---nothing seems to be working---anyway---plans this week include cutting the plants back to about 2' taking clones and transplanting into larger 5 gal buckets with some flowering amendments to the soil---then back into the flower room for them in another 4 weeks they go


View attachment IMG_0645.JPG


View attachment IMG_0644.JPG


View attachment IMG_0646.JPG


View attachment IMG_0647.JPG


View attachment IMG_0648.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Got a little stretch there huh? The fan leaf is beautiful, that's my girl right there. So you got a true 50 % girls? That is good.  I like your plan. Can't wait to see you rock this grow Orange.  Greenest of mojo.


----------



## Grower13

them some happy plants OS........ she puts on some huge buds.


----------



## sunakard2000

about 17ish days from breaking soil... 

View attachment CIMG0760.JPG


View attachment CIMG0761.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Oh my goodness... tall babies. Can i give you advice you didn't ask for? When you transplant those kids, bury the stem all the way up  like you do a tomato. To the cotyledons (first leaves). After you do that which i kinda hope is soon, you need to get a fan blowing on those plants to toughen up the stem.  A light one. Please forgive me if you are already doing these things..  They look happy.


----------



## sunakard2000

yeah thats the plan for later today actually, when i planted the rapid rooters they started in i neglected to put them up higher, so they were below with my clones and kinda stretched out a bit, i have those pipe cleaners to help keep them up a bit, they were tending to fall over from the breeze of the fan, iv been waiting for them so show good solid growth and maybe needing some food to ensure they really took root, iv made the mistake before of not letting them grow into the cups enough and when trying to transplant most of the soil fell away pulling healthy roots with them and it took like 3 weeks for the plants to recover, so im just being cautious from now on...


----------



## powerplanter

Orange and sunakard, those are some beauties...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Sunakard, that is a really good idea.


----------



## ston-loc

Rocking and rolling OS! :aok:


----------



## sunakard2000

im too darn tired to crop pics right now, but ill try to get them up sometime tuesday... 

i finally got everything set up and had a chance to transplant the 4 nice little Nurse Larry into 5.5x5.5 square pots, they are perfect for veg, and what i currently have 2 of my Aloe, my 1 Lambs Ear and 1 Purple Passion in. so there the Nurse Larry shall sit for a while, when i was transplanting i had a chance to look closer then i typically do from day to day, 2 of the 4 are already starting to pack on the lower growth, which is awesome lol. they look great and just got a nice watering in their new homes. i cant wait to see them take off more and maybe get at least one of both major phenos...


----------



## sunakard2000

alright so reading over my whiteboard i saw my older writing about Satori phenos i have found... so question about Nurse Larry phenos, i know i was told there are 2 major phenos, im just wondering which is more Medicine Women and which is more Larry... i wanna say the fatter leafs and more compact structure is the Medicine Women pheno.. yes or no?


----------



## Rosebud

MW pheno is big fan leaves. No, not a small plant. Between she and Larry, she is the biggest.  Larry has smaller fan leaves and smaller stature.

The only picture i have of the MW pheno is in my big huge garden picture. She is right in front of the  camera with a sun spot burn on her fan.  She had just begun to flower. This plant spent a lot of time in the shade so thus, the stretch.View attachment 003.jpg
  Here is another one.  I just wanted an excuse to post that pretty garden pic. it is my fav pic.View attachment 007.jpg
  Here she is just starting out.


----------



## sunakard2000

thanks rose, so fat leaf and less compact, or, thinner leaf and more compact... awesome now to update my board...


----------



## sunakard2000

well i had a little time to crop just my Nurse Larry pics, so these are just after transplant and watering...

in the 4th pic, of Nurse Larry #3 you can kind of see a slight stagger in the new growth, more so then usual with incoming fan leaves, when i just rotated them just a few min ago i noticed that #3 auto topped... no clue what happened, there is no damage at the crotch of the split, just the main growth tip looks like it split naturally... so odd that i always seem to have one weird plant in the batch when growing from seed... the Satori female i have just starting flowering now also auto topped herself at the 4th node, same deal, no damage at the split it just split... its so cool to see them naturally do weird things like auto top... i was looking at the 4 NL and thinking if i should top them soon or not and i just noticed 2 growth tips... 

View attachment CIMG0768.JPG


View attachment CIMG0773.JPG


View attachment CIMG0769.JPG


View attachment CIMG0770.JPG


View attachment CIMG0772.JPG


----------



## orangesunshine

well done sunakard


----------



## orangesunshine

all righty than---here's the skinny---pics are of the nurse larry which was sexed and now re-vegging for 8 days---douched a heavy dose of forbid 4 days ago---looking mite free---took some clones and cut the plants way back to fit in the veg room---the # 4 pheno is my fav---she is in the back right corner---tall---fat fan leaves---tight flower sites when they were sexed---# 6 pheno is a close 2nd---we'll see how they all recover after the hack job done today---some before and after pics and the cloner :watchplant:


View attachment IMG_0649.JPG


View attachment IMG_0652.JPG


View attachment IMG_0653.JPG


View attachment IMG_0654.JPG


View attachment IMG_0655.JPG


View attachment IMG_0650.JPG


View attachment IMG_0656.JPG


View attachment IMG_0651.JPG


View attachment IMG_0658.JPG


View attachment IMG_0657.JPG


----------



## drfting07

Looking great, guys!


----------



## sunakard2000

i topped my 4 Nurse Larry a couple of days ago now, after seeing them start to recover, based ONLY on growth structure, i think i have 3 of the MW phenos and 1 of the L OG, of the 4 i have 3 are the same height and further spaced nodes where as the 4th one (my #2) is about an inch shorter and has 2 more node sets then the others, much more compact. but over all their leaves look about the same in width, might take a lil longer to see a difference in the leaves... but things are coming along nicely...


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome sun. I hope you get both and see what ya like.

Orange, i really like the way you thinned/pruned your plants. Will be anxious to see them in a couple weeks or sooner. Way cool. You could be a rosarian with those skills. And, ya took a few clones huh? I know you will rock this grow and I am watching.


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a link to Hammy's Larry og grow.. Take a look at what his Larry's look like, This is t the real Larry, not nurse larry.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67592&highlight=Hamster+Lewis


----------



## orangesunshine

Rosebud said:


> Awesome sun. I hope you get both and see what ya like.
> 
> Orange, i really like the way you thinned/pruned your plants. Will be anxious to see them in a couple weeks or sooner. Way cool. You could be a rosarian with those skills. And, ya took a few clones huh? I know you will rock this grow and I am watching.




thanks RB---lots of hurdles to jump right now but will do my best to make you proud    :icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> Here is a link to Hammy's Larry og grow.. Take a look at what his Larry's look like, This is t the real Larry, not nurse larry.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67592&highlight=Hamster+Lewis


 
yea, he's the guy that grows 1/2 pounders in a coke can. very impressed but is spending $$ on led worth it? bet he would have done almost as well with hps. or am i wrong..  really impressive pics. thanks rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Sure grasshopper.  I went with LED's because they are much cooler and I live in the desert. I also like that they are quiet. You feed the plant less with led's. Truthfully you may get more bud w/hps, I haven't seen the studies or I haven't looked to find out.  Maybe ask Hamster.


----------



## sunakard2000

last i saw based on Pjammers journals a few years ago, you get shorter more compact plants that feed less, might not produce as much as HPS but the frosting is outta this world... his plants always looked 3x as sugary as his hps counterparts... personaly i cant really attest to it as i havnt done a good controlled comparison...


----------



## Rosebud

I can attest to more frost, more trichomes different animal fromHPS. And Pj is the all knowing led king.


----------



## grass hopper

grow store been pushing leds. saw pics, was not impressed. was never mentioned about trics and know he grows with them, small grows only. hmm. are they much cheaper to run? look like cheap xmas lights. if quality is 10% higher, yea i might try. did pjam grow long with hps before led. wheres a good read on this. gotta googl. thanks


----------



## Rosebud

Let me get PJ or DGF to help you...


----------



## sunakard2000

lol i totally forgot about Dr Green Fang using LEDs, havnt seen him around for a little while and PJ has been here and there occasionally over the past few years, would be great to have them come back and post more journals... always learned so much from them... plus those sexy pics are always nice to see lol


----------



## Rosebud

I have asked them to come back and give opinions.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sunakard2000 said:


> lol i totally forgot about Dr Green Fang using LEDs, havnt seen him around for a little while and PJ has been here and there occasionally over the past few years, would be great to have them come back and post more journals... always learned so much from them... plus those sexy pics are always nice to see lol



Yeah, people stopped swinging in it seemed. So, I stopped posting up. Not a squeak in the journal so I don't post. Glad you always enjoyed though!  

Increase in terrapin and resination is 100% true from what I've seen. Did HPS flowering for almost 2 years, and had been LED only for nearly a year. Only issue I have is my 8 Mars II 400's all have a "burnt" diode going on, so I'm working on getting out of them. Will purchase a *quality* LED when the time comes. Illumitex and BML seem to be where it's at (with Illumitex being the front runner)

With that said, I currently do not have the funds for a quality unit right now, so I'm going to spend roughly 1/16th the amount and get a quality 1000w HPS with larger hood. With the experience I have with LED and with seeing the potential with PJ's stuff, I really wish I could do 100% LED only... even LEP would be interesting. I just do not have that kind of cash. But a 1000w Galaxy HPS setup, in a Raptor hood is only $350.00 at my store. 

Any other thoughts toss em my way. If I'm missing a question, please PM me. :aok:


----------



## grass hopper

THANKs DR.gf. i dont know what it would cost me to go led in my 96 by 54 tent with quality leds. $1500-$2000.??  Dont know if any cost savings elect. bill. Also poor penetration ham said somewhere.  bud pics ive seen, (local), were not impressive. the ham shouldnt count. seen where he can grow 1/2 pounders in a shot glass. that larry og led at 8 weeks pic is sure impressive. i have never seen trics like that. Please post gf.  Love looking at experienced growers, growing. seems alot of journal activity. thanks again rose


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Alright, well I'll post an update right now. We'll see if people check into it. :aok: 

As for the quality LED, you're saying you have a 7.8 foot x 4.5 foot space? So basically an 8 x 4? That would be probably two of the fixtures that are rated to cover a 4x4 area. You MAY be able to get away with two fixtures that cover a 3x3, but I wouldn't rely on "may" lol. 

So seems BML Spyder 1200's or the Illumitex DS would be your choice. Two of those fixtures. I'm not sure what the prices are, and I'm sure if you contact someone you should be able to work a "deal" on a multiple fixture purchase. It never hurts to hit up companies and ask  

Illumitex DS
http://www.illumitex.com/illumitex-led-products/neosol-ds/

BML Spyder 1200
http://www.bmlhorticulture.com/spydr-1200-grow-max-spectrum/


----------



## sunakard2000

the biggest key to growing with LEDs is plenty of defoliation, removing those large fan leaves to allow better penetration to bud sites... if you dont defoliate then yes you will have lacking buds... LED growing is a whole new beast compared to HPS...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sunakard2000 said:


> the biggest key to growing with LEDs is plenty of defoliation, removing those large fan leaves to allow better penetration to bud sites... if you dont defoliate then yes you will have lacking buds... LED growing is a whole new beast compared to HPS...




Veryyyy big factor, yes indeed Sunakard :aok: 

Even HPS I try to defoliate more, now that I've had almost a year with LED only. Going back to HPS is kind of fun because of the size buds and yield. GPW is going to suffer, but .. oh well. I can't afford the high end fixtures, at the moment.


----------



## drfting07

Lemme see a bud shot, Rose!


----------



## sunakard2000

well today is the day for pics and such but i havnt gotten that far yet lol... update on my 4 Nurse Larry... one was already showing preflowers... dirty dirty little sacks... so he gets the AXE in a little bit... ooh well the other 3 havnt showed yet so im hoping they are all females, since one male has shown already i just keeping my fingers crossed that there isnt a slow male in the bunch... it also appears that i have both phenos, i have (not counting the male) 2 that are taller and nodes are spaced out and only 1 that is about an inch or 2 shorter and far far more compact then the others... WOOT!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Do I have pictures of Medicine woman, oh yes I do...took me a while..here she is:

View attachment med woman purple.JPG


View attachment medicine woman at harvest.JPG


View attachment mw whole plant.JPG​


----------



## 000StankDank000

Rosebud said:


> Do I have pictures of Medicine woman, oh yes I do...took me a while..here she is:
> 
> View attachment 233643
> 
> 
> View attachment 233644
> 
> 
> View attachment 233645​



F me Rose she is a sexy girl she is. What way is she more leaning? how is the taste very kush taste?

I hope I get me a sexy girl plant like that.


----------



## Killertea08

Beautiful plants!  OMG so many colors, I would love to plant one in full sun, create a monster.  Imagine the bubble hash you would get!  Damn time to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Rosebud

000StankDank000 said:


> F me Rose she is a sexy girl she is. What way is she more leaning? how is the taste very kush taste?
> 
> I hope I get me a sexy girl plant like that.




If you take her to some amber she is lovely pain relieving muscle melting pot.

Here let me taste her. I am bad at describing taste.. I think i will have her tested for her terpine profile. I think maybe citrus? I don't get any pine.Floral? beats me..she tastes like dank, dark earthy yummy stuff.  She is a hybrid, but definitely the MW pheno leans toward indica effects. I just love her.

Since all you guys are growing her I think i will get her tested. If I cough up the 50 bucks I will post results here.


----------



## Rosebud

Killertea08 said:


> Beautiful plants!  OMG so many colors, I would love to plant one in full sun, create a monster.  Imagine the bubble hash you would get!  Damn time to smoke a bowl.



The pictures up there are indoor grows of the mother, medicine woman. I have revegged my NL that was a MW pheno and will take clones soon. I will do her outdoors this summer.  No mold...she did well for me throwing her out there later than the rest.


----------



## grass hopper

NICE rose! too many great varieties. med. woman looks awesome. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks grasshopper, I know what you mean, so many strains so little time.


----------



## 000StankDank000

ston-loc said:


> The "micro" pot nurse is looking way worse for wear but buds are looking great! She'll be coming down this weekend



lucky kids LOL 
play in fields of ganja 

looking good positive vibes.

Stank will be rocking these indoors got 3 in solo cups still babies


----------



## powerplanter

Here's mine.... 

View attachment 20160128_140354.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

So cute PP!! Looks nice.


----------



## powerplanter

Thanks Rose...


----------



## orangesunshine

culling clones is got to be the worst---so here we go again---flower room is holding 6 nurse larry flipped today---veg room is holding 18 nurse larry transplants---pheno #s 2, 3, and 4 were the winners to carry on the line---i also kept 1 # 5 and 2 # 6's---couldn't help myself---in another 8 weeks the flower room gets loaded with the 18 from veg---banana kush is hanging 


View attachment IMG_0666.JPG


View attachment IMG_0667.JPG


View attachment IMG_0668.JPG


View attachment IMG_0669.JPG


View attachment IMG_0672.JPG


View attachment IMG_0671.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

That is crazy good Orange!! Can't wait to see them grow... Looks like you got some roots there kid. Your clones are beautiful.  Send a guy 10 seeds and he ends up with a TON of plants...good going my friend. They look really nice.  The veging plants have already started filling out. awesomeness abounds.


----------



## orangesunshine

11-12-15---popped beans
12-21-15---12/12 for sexing
12-29-15---culled males put 6 girls back into veg
1-10-16---took clones
1-31-16---transplanted clones and flipped the donor plants to 12/12
2-20-16---today both rooms are still stretching like crazy---flower sites are good and plenty but will need netting due to height restrictions---they will be running into lights real soon---veg room is much the same with crazy stretching and many single and triple pedal leaves---i cannot ever remember any plants on the re-veg still throwing 1 and 3 pedal leaves after 50 some odd days on a 24 hr light---:confused2::confused2::confused2:

View attachment IMG_0679.JPG


View attachment IMG_0675.JPG


View attachment IMG_0674.JPG


View attachment IMG_0676.JPG


View attachment IMG_0677.JPG


View attachment IMG_0678.JPG


----------



## grass hopper

cant wait to see ur larrys flower. am becoming a fan. NICE orange!!


----------



## Rosebud

So... Orangesunshine and I discussed this and I think the plants were very sensitive to the 10 days under 12/12. I think that is why they are revegging.. I think his plan is to cut them in half... so lanky and stringy and weird... If anyone can turn then around he can. I have never sexed that way and have never seen this happen unless I am truly revegging. 

Keep us posted... show us fat girls soon.  This is just my guess. But i have never seen it in growing her for years.


----------



## orangesunshine

yep---that's exactly what i did RB---cut the plants in veg off at the kneecaps---all are now about 1/2 the size you see in those pictures---also took the easy way out in the flower room by bending all the tops running into the light as opposed to fighting the installation of netting to back them them off the lights---all is good now---time to sit back and keep an eye out for the next hurdle :joint4:


----------



## Rosebud

I am on your side.


----------



## 000StankDank000

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1456517710.763644.jpg

These are my nurse Larry AKA rosebud OG plants. They are giving me trouble. I have flushed them. Always check PH. I think I might have mixed up the food wrong and this is a result but my run off wasn't high ppm.
What does thus look like to you guys? The new growth is looking better.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1456517721.038673.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1456517735.455909.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Did you spill stuff on those leaves?? what is up dude?


----------



## orangesunshine

seems i am never surprised what i find growing this plant---just when you think you know what your doing---think again cause you don't know sheit---plants are continuing to grow in the same pattern as the last posting---constant state of a bad hair day---all over the place---no neat little 9 pedal leaves---complete chaos---loads of 1 and 3 pedal---3 distinct phenos---all nicely fat and green---very strange they never reverted back to "normal growth structure" after sexing 3 months ago---your guesses are welcome as to trying to figure out what the heck is happening---mind you i am not complaining in the least that these plants don't look like the normal pretty centerfold we all enjoy viewing---these definitely fall into the ugly fruit category and are super special---as you can see those still in veg are growing hairs, stretching, curly leaves, mostly 1 and 3 pedals---the flowering plants leaf structure are the same but are incredibly odoriferous and sticky as BHO---yep that's right BHO both leaves and flowers---according to the calendar they are scheduled to finish at the end of this month but i am having my doubts---my guess is they will not be ready for harvest until middle april---craziness---enjoy the freak show---i did take more pics---some reason i had issues uploading  :holysheep::hubba::yay:

View attachment IMG_0685.JPG


View attachment IMG_0681.JPG


View attachment IMG_0687.JPG


View attachment IMG_0688.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Bad hair day I guess. LOL, those are some narley looking plants there OS. Seems to be huge amounts of buds.. that doesn't compute..  Can't wait to see what these weird girls do, i have never seen this..you are special os.  Thanks for posting.  Amazingly strange.


----------



## powerplanter

That's wild man...


----------



## bud88

My turn to have the honor of growing Roses Nurse Larry.
Planted 4 seeds in Coco / perlite 3/11/16. Along with a feminized Cheese Wreck and The Church... 

View attachment 20160312_184633.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

seedling mojo!


----------



## bud88

Thx Rose! I hope to make you proud!


----------



## 000StankDank000

Mine are making a complete turn around. Think I got 2 girls one guy. Pic's soon.

Orange you got some odd stuff going on thanks for posting it


----------



## ShOrTbUs

nurse larry is still my wife's preferred over all else. she wouldn't be able to hold down a job without it. thank you rose

2 are 7 days into flower. 2 more just rooted and are about 14 days away from the flower tent, and i got 19 clones on deck. i'm picking up a second flower tent, and plan to run 32 1gal pots(16 in each tent) in 2 - 3x3 spaces under 700 watts led and 600 watts hps. growing 100% organic as always

i dunno about everyone else, but nurse larry is so easy to clone for me. 

all i do is get a cup of water. snip the cutting with fiskers(dont care about cutting 45's at all). trim up the cutting till only 2-3 nodes. drop it in the cup of water. leave the cup in the bottom of the veg tent for about 14 days. fill the cup with more water if needed. i RARELY lose a cutting. 

View attachment IMG_0693 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_0694 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_0692 (1).jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Well that makes me so happy that your wife loves it like I do. That is so cool, and man are you putting out the clones. Always keep a clone for me if i ever lose it please.  Your post made my day shortbus.:lama::lama::lama:


----------



## bud88

Great news Rose 4/4 seedlings(Back 4)have shown themselves... not sure why they stretched like they did(the other strains did also) considering the lighting and conditions were adequate for seedlings... I will be burying some of their stalks when I transplant. 

View attachment 20160317_230004.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Very cool, bud, yes, bury the stem later. Congrats... seedling mojo to you.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

:48: 

View attachment IMG_0728 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_0730 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_0733 (1).jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Looks like you got it going on there shortbus. She is looking very green and healthy..mojo!


----------



## bud88

A week later...NL in the rust colored pots..Topping planned after the next node.... 

View attachment 20160328_212426.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good shortbus and bud88---here's a preview of what you might have in your future---this my NL finishing up on day 59---couple of these began to foxtail a bit---i was looking for can size colas---they did not cooperate---seems they missed the memo---they never really had the time to reveg properly after sexing---the potential is there---they were just a bit confused---think i got them on track---just reloaded the flower room again with my favorite phenos---if all else goes according to plan they should surely to be mo bettta in another 56 days


seems the pics will have to wait another day---here's the message i received

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## bud88

Here's a pic of the four Nurse Larry that I planted 4 weeks ago. They look to be all the same pheno. Kind of lanky so I hope they're not all male!! Hopefully they'll show soon so that I can plant a few more if they do end up being males. Because my plan was to grow one or two outside this season.... 

View attachment 20160412_195000.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those are really stretched Bud. What light were they under? that is huge stretch.. girl mojo.


----------



## bud88

2 bulb 2' T5 in a small particle wood cabinet ( the only thing I haven't upgraded yet). I had planned on putting them in my 32" inch x 32" tent with a 8 bulb 2' T5 fixture but I needed the tent to use for drying my Satori and Super Lemon Haze. If they are female I guess I'll chop the tops off and put them in my veg tent under the 8 bulb 4' T5 once there's room...I am trying not to turn any healthy plants into mulch and my veg tent is a jungle at the moment. I didn't expect the Nurse Larry's to grow as fast as they did and I'm two and a half weeks ahead of what I had planned. It's harder than I expected to dial in the perpetual growing part of the passion. Thank God everything is healthy!!


----------



## ShOrTbUs

:48: 

View attachment 1.004.jpg


View attachment 10 (1).jpg


View attachment 100 (1).jpg


View attachment 2 (1).jpg


View attachment 20 (1).jpg


View attachment 200 (1).jpg


View attachment 200000 (1).jpg


View attachment 2000000 (1).jpg


View attachment 20000000 (1).jpg


----------



## bud88

Looking awesome SB!!  I bet they didn't look like mine when they were young?


----------



## Rosebud

Man those are pretty Shortbus, that is just a pretty plant with shiny leaves right there, great job, yours look better than mine.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

hey bud, i'll take a photo of a clone that rooted about 14 days ago and post it for you later. my pheno stretches a bit after taking root but as u can see from the photo's farther up the thread, that mother plant was like 12-14 weeks old. my pheno stays pretty short overall.

the 2 plants in flower right now are 3-4 weeks in and standing ~15" tall. 23"-24" if you include the 1 gal smart pot. everything is 100% organic, TLO style buckets. i give them weekly compost tea after 4 weeks into flowering due to the small containers. if i've done my job right i can keep them green all the way to harvest.

thanks for the kind words rose & bud
keep it green :48:


----------



## bud88

Because I am planning on growing mine outdoors I'm not going to be too concerned with the stretch. One I see how many are female I will cut them back and move them to my veg tent under the proper lighting...
Hopefully they will show their sex soon and I will still have 3/4 weeks before I would put them outside.


----------



## Rosebud

That is about my schedule too bud88. Yours will be fine. I hope you get all the females you want or need! girl mojo.


----------



## bud88

Thx Rose... I will be happy with just one but two would be great!


----------



## mrcane

Here We Go ...... Got 5 out of 5 Nurse larry's up ...More Hugs for Rose :heart:
  Come On Girls..... 

View attachment 2016-04-14 19.02.53.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-14 19.03.26.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-14 19.06.07.jpg


----------



## bud88

Female mojo Mrcane!!!!...:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Cane.... love the smiley face.  Do you have some solo cups you could slip your clear cups in so the roots aren't in the light?

Bud, when i said female mojo i meant that he get lots of females. lol  Are you wishing him males? But I see what you thought... it could be female mojo too.


----------



## bozzo420

good eye Rose.... light not good for roots is what I was told.  For clones at least.


----------



## mrcane

O....No Thank You Rose...I thought that it would be nice to see the roots....mama don't let me buy new plastic stuff..the clear ones were recycled...will get on it...think that the neighbor has some....Thanks again....


----------



## Rosebud

I could send you some I bought 7000 one time at costco and mr rb isn't over it yet.. Tell your wife, we are offsetting global warming by growing pot.  She is a good steward to the earth.


----------



## mrcane

Thanks Rose ...Got some from the neighbor ....I am sure that I will have these for the rest of my life...Nothing around here gets thrown out....The recycle Queen lives here...


----------



## bud88

Rose.... somehow my phone autocorrected my post last night for some reason.....all fixed...lol


----------



## Rosebud

Funny bud..


----------



## mrcane

That's alright Bud....The phones are great but you gotta watch them...:  sometimes  they just don't talk like we do....


----------



## bud88

So true..... the voice text feature definitely doesn't understand the New England accent I can attest to that.


----------



## mrcane

Ah...Bud...you are from ...N.E. Born and raised a Masshole but got the hell out of town,,when I was young..To many people living way to fast...I will never leave the N. W.
Going back to visit family real soon....


----------



## ShOrTbUs

:48: 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 11.jpg


View attachment 111.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 22.jpg


View attachment 222.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I could look at those shots all day short bus, really nice.. you might have to give me some tips... so glad you grow her and so well.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

aww thanks rose. u know how it is. the more love u give them, the more they give it back 
:48:


----------



## Sin inc

very very nice short


----------



## powerplanter

Wow look at the frost.  Very nice Shortbus...:48:


----------



## orangesunshine

:smoke1::icon_smile::headbang2::cool2::yay::lama:


----------



## ShOrTbUs

thanks for the kind words everyone :48: 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 6.jpg


View attachment 7.jpg


View attachment 8.jpg


----------



## powerplanter

Which pheno is that shortbus?  Very nice !!


----------



## ShOrTbUs

honestly i wouldn't know pp.

she stays green late in flower like the larry og.

if i recall correctly hammy's larry was super dank but lacked in weight, and grew a bit lanky.

and rose's medicine woman would turn reddish late into flower, was pretty stocky & got big fat buds

i feel like mines a good mix of both. not much to compare is against though. so it's all relative


what has really got me loosing sleep over, is even after almost 2 years of running this strain. i still can't pinpoint the smell. it's VERY distinctive, but i just can't find anything to compare it to. very frustrating


----------



## powerplanter

I'm gonna try to get one going in a few weeks,   hopefully a female this time  lol...


----------



## stinkyelements

Nice looking plant shortbus these nurse larrys have caught my interest, cool thread


----------



## ShOrTbUs

mojo for u pp :48:

nurse larry is a pain specialist for sure, my wife swears by it... thanks for the kind words stinky


----------



## powerplanter

mojo back at ya brother...:48:


----------



## mrcane

Snapped a few pics of the little ones before I left for a couple weeks ... 

View attachment 20160509_172959.jpg


----------



## ShOrTbUs

getting closer :48: 

View attachment 20160510_234435 (1).jpg


----------



## Rosebud

If we had bud of the month again, ^^^^^^ just saying... Beautiful.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

Rosebud said:


> If we had bud of the month again, ^^^^^^ just saying... Beautiful.



aww thanks rose :48:


----------



## mrcane

Wow Shortbus Sweet...


----------



## Budlight

Shortbus   Incredible  job  you definitely have my mouth watering


----------



## mrcane

This is as far as I could take her due to weather.... 

View attachment 20161013_135624.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful Cane... so glad you have her.


----------



## kaotik

great lookin plant shorty 

shame mother nature couldn't extend curfew for ya, crane. how it goes OD sometimes eh  
hope she got far enough along for you atleast.  *i gotta go check damage today. been dragging my arse.. know it's another crop heavy day.


----------



## Keef

I know I'm late to the party but I got 2 phenos of Nurse Larry !-- I'm a cloner and this is my first run with NL but I like what I see !-- Got no idea how long she got !-- Best guess would be about half way there !
1st one is of what Rose said was more of a Medicine Woman phenos and the stretcher on is more like Larry OG !
I'm getting a peach blossom / peaches and cream smell from the first and the second is more like a minty pinesol to me !-- Sisters but U couldn't tell by looks or smell !-- I'm keeping them both !-- Got plenty rooted clones too! 

View attachment 20161012_142032-1.jpg


View attachment 20161012_142527-1-1-1.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

I am doing a happy dance Keef, you and DD rocked this grow and I want a clone someday.


----------



## orangesunshine

took these last week @ about 28 days---looks like a nice start to the New Year if i can just keep it together for another few weeks---they be fattening up nicely---lights are on now so updated pic's were a bit bleached---try to make that happen a bit later---a few of these tops should finish as fat as a 12oz can of beer or potato---most the size of roma tomatoes

View attachment nurse larry week 4.jpg


View attachment Nurse Larry 4 weeks.jpg


View attachment nurse larrry week 2.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

sorry about the tilt my camera/computer skilz are shaky at best---but if you put your head on your pillow they look a bit better


----------



## Rosebud

Your nurse larry looks amazing and they are going to be huge, sorry if i sound like the orange one, but really, at 4 weeks? those are nice my bff.  You better keep up the pictures.. Those are so nice.. congrats dooood.


----------



## orangesunshine

View attachment IMG_0731.jpg


View attachment IMG_0729.jpg


View attachment IMG_0726.jpg


View attachment IMG_0723.jpg


View attachment IMG_0720.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

What size pot are you in here Orange?


----------



## johnnybuds

ShOrTbUs said:


> getting closer :48:



:aok::aok::stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine

Rosebud said:


> What size pot are you in here Orange?



those are in 5 gal homeboy depot buckets---roots 707 soil---amended with mycos, azomite, bone meal, kelp meal, little alfalfa meal, 2 different bat guanos, whatever else was lying around---molasses in the next watering


----------



## Rosebud

It is working.


----------



## orangesunshine

Rosebud said:


> It is working.



good stock


----------



## orangesunshine

:yay:

flowers at day 54 today


----------



## Rosebud

Wow you are getting close, what color is she showing.. Are the buds big, i need details man.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Just beautiful!  Wow!


----------



## orangesunshine

Rosebud said:


> Wow you are getting close, what color is she showing.. Are the buds big, i need details man.



keep your shirt on sister---cold temps---i'm watching for a bit of purple---couple leaves have already turned---tops have 1/2 the hairs red---others still white---trichs on tops are milky---mids are cloudy---lowers are clear---flowers are rock solid---a couple as big as a 1/2 oz---couple more in the 1/4 oz range---many more 3 to 4 grams---the rest are small nugs---minimal larf---it's gonna be a good xmas---i spot up some pics when i harvest


----------



## orangesunshine

DirtyDiana said:


> Just beautiful!  Wow!



thnx for popping in DD :joint4:


----------



## Rosebud

According to my calculation you should have about ten days left.. plus or minus.  I hope you get a ton...Mr rb is sick and I put him in the chair and told him to smoke nurse larry this morning. When i got home he looked much better.. see, she really is a nurse.
Keep your shirt on sister???you a funny guy....


----------

